# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ψέματα στον εαυτό μου...

## Demetr

καλησπέρα,
ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί κάποιος να πεί ψέματα στον εαυτό του για τα μειονεκτήματά του...αυτά που δεν του αρέσουν να μην τα δεχέται και να πείθει τον εαυτό του οτι δεν υπάρχουν...
π.χ. να φοβάται και να λέει "δεν φοβάμαι" παρόλο που βλέπει το φόβο συνέχεια μπροστά του ή να είναι εύσωμος και να λέει οτι είναι στυλάκι ή να μην δέχεται οτι κάνει πρόστυχες και βίαιες σκέψεις επειδή λερώνουν την εικόνα του καλού που θέλει να έχει.Ή να αρνείται ακόμα και τα πολύ εμφανή πράγματα όπως οτι ο τοίχος είναι βρώμικος επειδή τον αγχώνει...
Αυτή η τακτική-δλδ να λέει συνεχώς ψέματα στον εαυτό του- μπορεί να γίνεται εντελώς συνειδητά ή να γίνεται εν μέρει ασυνείδητα? Μπορεί δλδ να επιλέξει αν θα πεί ψέματα ή όχι? Τη μία μέρα ας πούμε να λέει ψέματα και την άλλη να λέει αλήθεια?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## streidi

Γεια σου Demetr, καλωσήρθες!
Εξαρτάται από πολλά πράγματα αυτό που ρωτάς νομίζω. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες έχουμε μια καλή εικόνα για τον εαυτό μας και την τάση να \'\'απαλύνουμε\'\' τα όποια αρνητικά μας και να τα δικαιολογούμε με κάποιον τρόπο. 
Όταν υπάρχει μια κατάσταση που μας προκαλεί μεγάλο άγχος ή έχουμε βιώσει μια τραυματική εμπειρία, το υποσυνείδητο προσπαθώντας να εξισορροπήσει την κατάσταση και την \'\'επιβίωσή\'\' μας, μας ωθεί να αρνούμαστε τα πράγματα που μας πληγώνουν, ακόμα και κάποια πολύ εμφανή, ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει, να τα δικαιολογούμε.
Ο βαθμός στον οποίο μπορεί να γίνει αυτό ποικίλλει και, φτάνοντας στο άλλο άκρο είναι η εντελώς διαστρεβλωμένη αυτοεικόνα, πχ στη νευρική ανορεξία, πράγμα το οποίο μάλλον όμως είναι πιο πέρα από αυτό που ρωτάς.
Αυτά για το υποσυνείδητο, τώρα για συνειδητή άρνηση κάποιον πραγμάτων, εντάξει κι αυτό εξαρτάται από διάφορα, αλλά σίγουρα συμβαίνει και είναι και πιο συνηθισμένο. Εκεί προφανώς συμβαίνει ανάλογα με το πώς μας βολεύει και μιλάμε μάλλον για ψέματα στους άλλους και όχι στον εαυτό, από τη στιγμή που το ψέμα είναι συνειδητό.

----------


## γιώτα2

Είναι δυνατόν και πολύ μάλιστα να κοροϊδεύει τον εαυτό του κάποιος.Μιλάς λες στο άτομο για το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει το οποίο είναι εμφανές.΄Βλέπεις ότι ο άνθρωπος αισθάνεται μειονεκτικά και αυτό κάνει μπαμ απο κινήσεις, εκφράσεις και όλο το στυλ γενικότερα.Το παίζει όμως ότι όλα είναι οκ, έχω καλή εικόνα για τον εαυτό μου, προβάλλει άλλα για να καλύψει άλλα και στην ουσία αντι να προσπαθήσει να βελτιωθεί προτιμά την απομόνωση βρίσκοντας συνέχεια διάφορες δικαιολογίες του τύπου, πρέπει να γίνει αυτό, πρέπει να επισκευάσω το άλλο, να κάνει πράγματα ανούσια και να αφήνει τα σημαντικά.Πάγια τακτική είναι να αρνείται να δεί την αλήθεια και μόλις στριμωχθεί να φεύγει.Κουβέντες χιλιοειπωμένες και χαζές δικαιολογίες για να αποφύγει να συζητήσει την ουσία του προβλήματος.Μια ζωή να είναι φυγόπονος και να κρύβεται πίσω απο το δάχτυλό του, να γίνεται αυτοκαταστροφικός και στο τέλος να χάνει ότι καλό του έδωσε η ζωή, πράγματα που άλλοι πασχίζουν να έχουν μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν θέλει να δεί το πρόβλημα.Γιατί έχει τόσο χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση που δεν τον αφήνει να δεί ότι με την συμπεριφορά του δημιουργεί πόνο στους γύρω του ειδικά αν υπάρχουν παιδιά....και το χειρότερο είναι να προσπαθεί να μειώνει τους άλλους, ή να προσπαθεί να τους κατεβάσει γιατί ξέρει ότι δεν του αξίζει να έχει δίπλα του κάτι καλό...άντε όμως να το παραδεχτεί, γιατί στην ουσία μέσα του ξέρει άσχετα τι λέει...

----------


## Demetr

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! 
Ιδίως της Γιώτας τα λεγόμενα ένιωσα οτι με άγγιξαν πολύ! Κι εγώ κάπως έτσι λειτουργώ μάλλον όπως τα περιέγραψες...
Τώρα νιώθω οτι συνειδητοποιώ το πρόβλημα και αρχίζω να το δέχομαι αλλά οι συγκρούσεις μέσα μου του να κάνω ένα βήμα ή όχι είναι πολύ μεγάλες...

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by streidi_
> Γεια σου Demetr, καλωσήρθες!
> Εξαρτάται από πολλά πράγματα αυτό που ρωτάς νομίζω. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες έχουμε μια καλή εικόνα για τον εαυτό μας και την τάση να \'\'απαλύνουμε\'\' τα όποια αρνητικά μας και να τα δικαιολογούμε με κάποιον τρόπο. 
> Όταν υπάρχει μια κατάσταση που μας προκαλεί μεγάλο άγχος ή έχουμε βιώσει μια τραυματική εμπειρία, το υποσυνείδητο προσπαθώντας να εξισορροπήσει την κατάσταση και την \'\'επιβίωσή\'\' μας, μας ωθεί να αρνούμαστε τα πράγματα που μας πληγώνουν, ακόμα και κάποια πολύ εμφανή, ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει, να τα δικαιολογούμε.
> Ο βαθμός στον οποίο μπορεί να γίνει αυτό ποικίλλει και, φτάνοντας στο άλλο άκρο είναι η εντελώς διαστρεβλωμένη αυτοεικόνα, πχ στη νευρική ανορεξία, πράγμα το οποίο μάλλον όμως είναι πιο πέρα από αυτό που ρωτάς.
> Αυτά για το υποσυνείδητο, τώρα για συνειδητή άρνηση κάποιον πραγμάτων, εντάξει κι αυτό εξαρτάται από διάφορα, αλλά σίγουρα συμβαίνει και είναι και πιο συνηθισμένο. Εκεί προφανώς συμβαίνει ανάλογα με το πώς μας βολεύει και μιλάμε μάλλον για ψέματα στους άλλους και όχι στον εαυτό, από τη στιγμή που το ψέμα είναι συνειδητό.


Πολύ σωστή απάντηση.Ο βαθμός ποικίλλει.Αλλά δεν πιστεύω στις απολυτότητες.Ούτε στις απόλυτες αλήθειες ούτε στα απόλυτα ψέματα.Το ίδιο κι εδώ.Δεν μπορεί να είσαι απόλυτα αληθινός με τον εαυτό σου.Τώρα τελευταία διαβάζω κάτι τραγικά για την \"βρωμιά μέσα σου,το σκοτάδι σου,την αρρώστια σου,το τούτο και το δείνα σου\"Πώς σε βοηθάει αυτό να είσαι υγιής;Aπλά θα γίνεσαι ενοχικός σε σημείο αηδίας και σε κάθε σου κίνηση θα παρατηρείς τη βρωμιά και την ανηθικότητά σου.Αν ξέρεις πως υπάρχουν αλλά δεν είναι και για θάνατο,δηλαδή δεν είσαι κάνας δολοφόνος ρε άνθρωπα,είναι ανεκτά και σε βαθμό που δεν κάνουν κακό σε κανέναν,προχώρα με τα ελαττώματά σου,μη σε απασχολούν και πολύ,αποδέξου τα,είναι κομμάτι σου,είναι οι εκκεντρικότητές σου,το αλατοπίπερο της προσωπικότητάς σου,αυτά που σε κάνουν μοναδικό μέσα στην ανθρωπότητα.
Βέβαια,οτιδήποτε δυσχεραίνει την καθημερινότητά μας,αυτό είναι που θέλει φτιάξιμο.Οπότε Demetr,αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο,θα σου έλεγα να το ψάξεις με τέτοιο σκεπτικό.

----------


## streidi

Σχετικά με αυτό που λες, Rain, είχα πάει σε ένα συνέδριο για την ποιότητα ζωής νομίζω ήταν (είμαι ψυχολόγος) και είχε κάνει μια καταπληκτική ομιλία ένας Έλληνας, καθηγητής σε πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού σχετικά με το πώς βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας και τη σχέση που έχει αυτό με την ψυχική υγεία. Είχε πει, λοιπόν, ότι οι μόνοι άνθρωποι που είναι απόλυτα αντικειμενικοί με τον εαυτό τους είναι οι καταθλιπτικοί, οι οποίοι βλέπουν τα ελαττώματά τους και τα στραβά τους σαν εξωτερικοί παρατηρητές και αυτό τους \'\'ρίχνει\'\' πολύ ψυχολογικά. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, μας δικαιολογούμε όταν φερόμαστε με τρόπο που θα κατακρίναμε ενδεχομένως σε κάποιον άλλον. Είχε τελειώσει την ομιλία λέγοντας : \'\'Όλοι μας λοιπόν είμαστε λίγο \'\'ψώνια\'\' και ευτυχώς για την ψυχική μας υγεία!!!\'\' και μου είχε φτιάξει τη μέρα!! :-ΡΡ :-) Εννοώντας φυσικά ότι δεν είναι καλό για την ψυχική υγεία και την αυτοεικόνα ενός ανθρώπου να είναι απόλυτα αντικειμενικός και αυστηρός με τον εαυτό του.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω εχω βιωσει τα απιστευτα και λεω οτι λειτουργω πλεον σε δυο επιπεδα ενα ενοχικο σε οτι και να κανω και ενα που προσπαθω να δειχνω οτι ολα ειναι οκ.

----------


## γιώτα2

Ενας άνθρωπος που δεν μπορεί να χαρεί, είναι μελαγχολικός, είναι μίζερος, εθελοτυφλεί, δεν έχει φίλους,το μόνο που τον ευχαριστεί είναι να κάνει βόλτα και να μιλάει μόνο για ότι αφορά το σκύλο του ή το αυτοκίνητό του ή ότι άλλο άσχετο πως θα τον χαρακτηρίζατε;το ότι έχει κατάθλιψη και χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση είναι πασιφανές, γιατί έχει επηρεάσει πολλούς τομείς της ζωής του αυτή η παθητική συμπεριφορά, όμως αρνείται να το δεχτεί και κρύβεται πίσω απο χίλιες αστείες δικαιολογίες.Φυσικά βοήθεια αρνείται να πάρει αν και βλέπει ότι τα πράγματα πάνε απο το κακό στο χειρότερο με την στάση του.Θέλω να πω ο άνθρωπος αυτός δεν βλέπει κανένα ελάττωμα;έχει περάσει πολλά στην ζωή του και το χειρότερο έχει εισπράξει απόρριψη σε όλα τα επίπεδα απο την μάνα του, έχει περάσει τα περισσότερα χρόνια του προσπαθώντας να κερδίσει την αγάπη της, είχε εναν πατέρα υστερικό που τρομοκρατούσε τα παιδιά του και φυσικά και αυτόν, σε σημείο να βλέπει εφιάλτες.
Περνάνε τα χρόνια συνεχίζοντας την ίδια συμπεριφορά και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει, απλά απορώ γιατί βλέπει πόσα χάνει, του απλώνεις το χέρι να τον βοηθήσεις και αντί να το εκμεταλευτεί απλά φεύγει.

----------


## keep_walking

Για ποιον μιλας?

----------


## γιώτα2

πάντως όχι για μένα

----------


## keep_walking

Περιγραφεις καποιον με μισος...με την απολυτη δεξιοτητα ενος ψυχολογου κορυφαιου και δεν απαντας σαφως στο ερωτημα του demetr.

----------


## γιώτα2

νομίζω απάντησα στο ερώτημα στην αρχή και είπα ότι όντως είναι δυνατόν να κοροϊδεύει κάποιος τον εαυτό του.
Ομως γιατί χρησιμοποιείς την λέξη μίσος Κιπ; μπορεί να είναι θυμός , μπορεί ενδιαφέρον πολλά μπορεί....

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορει και θυμος δικιο εχεις:)

----------


## Demetr

Κι εγώ ίσως είμαι πολύ αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου απ\' οτι το συζητάω με τον ψυχοθεραπευτή μου. 
Μου λέει οτι δεν δέχομαι τα ελαττώματά μου(ή αυτά που εγώ θεωρώ ελαττώματα) όπως τις \"κακές\" σκέψεις μου(βίαιες ή πρόστυχες) με αποτέλεσμα να είναι διχασμένος ο εαυτός μου σε \"καλό\" και \"κακό\" και πότε να νιώθω άγγελος και πότε δαίμονας... Σαν να μην μπορώ να τα αναμίξω μου λέει ώστε να νιώσω άνθρωπος που έχει καλές αλλά και κακές πλευρές...μπέρδεμα
Και αυτή η εσωτερική σύγκρουση προβάλλεται έξω με τις ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές εμμονές που κάνω... Με αγχώνει η βρωμιά και η αταξία στα αντικείμενα αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω τις εμμονές αυτές με αυτά που μου προκαλούν το πραγματικό άγχος που μάλλον είναι οι \"κακές\" επιθυμίες και σκέψεις.

----------


## Demetr

Ρε παιδιά πώς εξηγούνται αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν??

Τη μία μου ρχεται να λέω \"Θεέ μου είμαι ένα τίποτα, ένας ταπεινός σου δούλος και οτι έχω το οφείλω σε εσένα και σου παραδίδω τη ζωή μου και την εξέλιξή της...\" και να σκέφτομαι τον πατέρα Παϊσιο και όσα έχει πεί περι ταπεινότητας...Και να λέω οτι είμαι το πιό φοβισμένο και δειλό και ανίκανο άτομο στη γή.

Και την άλλη να μου ρχεται να σκεφτώ οτι πιο χυδαίο και βίαιο και βλάσφημο. Να σκέφτομαι το χριστό και τη παναγία και όλους τους αγίους σε οτι πιο σεξουαλικά διεστραμμένο και βίαιο, να σκέφτομαι οτι θέλω να πουλήσω τη ψυχή μου στο διάβολο... Να κάνω οτι χειρότερο μπορεί να γίνει σε αυτό το κόσμο. Να σκέφτομαι οτι θέλω να βλασφημήσω στο άγιο πνεύμα (επειδή λένε οτι όλα συγχωρούνται εκτός από αυτό) και να μάθω τί σημαίνει πράγματι η βλασφημία στο άγιο πνεύμα για να τη κάνω... Και μαζί με αυτά να λέω οτι δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα και κανέναν και οτι είμαι ο καλύτερος και τελειότερος...
Εσείς κάνετε τέτοιες σκέψεις?

----------


## γιώτα2

Αυτά που λες δεν νομίζω να εντάσσονται στα ψέματα αλλά μάλλον σε κάποια διαταραχή και καλό είναι να πας σε κάποιον ειδικό να πάρεις βοήθεια.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Demetr_
> Μου λέει οτι δεν δέχομαι τα ελαττώματά μου(ή αυτά που εγώ θεωρώ ελαττώματα) όπως τις \"κακές\" σκέψεις μου(βίαιες ή πρόστυχες) με αποτέλεσμα να είναι διχασμένος ο εαυτός μου σε \"καλό\" και \"κακό\" και πότε να νιώθω άγγελος και πότε δαίμονας... Σαν να μην μπορώ να τα αναμίξω μου λέει ώστε να νιώσω άνθρωπος που έχει καλές αλλά και κακές πλευρές...


ε ναι γιατι πρεπει να εισαι το ενα ή το άλλο?ή καλος ή κακός μονο?

εγω τι πιστευω.αν αναγκαζεις τον εαυτο σου να παιρνει εναν απ\'τους 2 ρόλους,ο αλλος σαν καταπιεσμενος ασφυκτια μεχρι να βγει στην επιφανεια δριμυτερος με πιο ακραιες σκεψεις.σαν αυτες που περιγραφεις στο παρακατω μνμ.

εσυ πιστευεις πως δε μπορεις να εχεις ταυτοχρονα διαφορετικα κομματια μεσα σου?ακομα κι αν αντιφασκουν,δε σημαινει πως υποχρεωτικα κάποιο ειναι ψευτικο.......

----------


## Paprika

> _Originally posted by streidi_
> Σχετικά με αυτό που λες, Rain, είχα πάει σε ένα συνέδριο για την ποιότητα ζωής νομίζω ήταν (είμαι ψυχολόγος) και είχε κάνει μια καταπληκτική ομιλία ένας Έλληνας, καθηγητής σε πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού σχετικά με το πώς βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας και τη σχέση που έχει αυτό με την ψυχική υγεία. Είχε πει, λοιπόν, ότι οι μόνοι άνθρωποι που είναι απόλυτα αντικειμενικοί με τον εαυτό τους είναι οι καταθλιπτικοί, οι οποίοι βλέπουν τα ελαττώματά τους και τα στραβά τους σαν εξωτερικοί παρατηρητές και αυτό τους \'\'ρίχνει\'\' πολύ ψυχολογικά. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, μας δικαιολογούμε όταν φερόμαστε με τρόπο που θα κατακρίναμε ενδεχομένως σε κάποιον άλλον. Είχε τελειώσει την ομιλία λέγοντας : \'\'Όλοι μας λοιπόν είμαστε λίγο \'\'ψώνια\'\' και ευτυχώς για την ψυχική μας υγεία!!!\'\' και μου είχε φτιάξει τη μέρα!! :-ΡΡ :-) Εννοώντας φυσικά ότι δεν είναι καλό για την ψυχική υγεία και την αυτοεικόνα ενός ανθρώπου να είναι απόλυτα αντικειμενικός και αυστηρός με τον εαυτό του.


Εξωτερικοί παρατηρητές ναι.
Αντικειμενικοί όχι απαραίτητα.

----------


## Demetr

ναι arsie, σαν να μην υπάρχει ενδιάμεση κατάσταση μέσα μου... Ή άσπρο ή μάυρο...

δλδ πώς να υπάρχουν διαφορετικά πράγματα μέσα σου?? π.χ. να αγαπάς το Θεό και ταυτόχρονα να τον μισείς??

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by Demetr_
> Ρε παιδιά πώς εξηγούνται αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν??
> 
> Τη μία μου ρχεται να λέω \"Θεέ μου είμαι ένα τίποτα, ένας ταπεινός σου δούλος και οτι έχω το οφείλω σε εσένα και σου παραδίδω τη ζωή μου και την εξέλιξή της...\" και να σκέφτομαι τον πατέρα Παϊσιο και όσα έχει πεί περι ταπεινότητας...Και να λέω οτι είμαι το πιό φοβισμένο και δειλό και ανίκανο άτομο στη γή.
> 
> Και την άλλη να μου ρχεται να σκεφτώ οτι πιο χυδαίο και βίαιο και βλάσφημο. Να σκέφτομαι το χριστό και τη παναγία και όλους τους αγίους σε οτι πιο σεξουαλικά διεστραμμένο και βίαιο, να σκέφτομαι οτι θέλω να πουλήσω τη ψυχή μου στο διάβολο... Να κάνω οτι χειρότερο μπορεί να γίνει σε αυτό το κόσμο. Να σκέφτομαι οτι θέλω να βλασφημήσω στο άγιο πνεύμα (επειδή λένε οτι όλα συγχωρούνται εκτός από αυτό) και να μάθω τί σημαίνει πράγματι η βλασφημία στο άγιο πνεύμα για να τη κάνω... Και μαζί με αυτά να λέω οτι δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα και κανέναν και οτι είμαι ο καλύτερος και τελειότερος...
> Εσείς κάνετε τέτοιες σκέψεις?


φιλε μου ειναι απλο εχεισ διπολικο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο μια πεφτεισ σε καταθλιψη και μια περνασ σε μανια για πλακα το γραφω αλλα αν το καλοσκεφτεισ ετσι ειναι

----------


## Demetr

δεν ξέρω pad αλλά πάντως δεν σας τρομάζουν τόσο αυτές οι σκέψεις ε? όπως ίσως τρομάζουν εμένα...

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by streidi_
> Είχε πει, λοιπόν, ότι οι μόνοι άνθρωποι που είναι απόλυτα αντικειμενικοί με τον εαυτό τους είναι οι καταθλιπτικοί, οι οποίοι βλέπουν τα ελαττώματά τους και τα στραβά τους σαν εξωτερικοί παρατηρητές και αυτό τους \'\'ρίχνει\'\' πολύ ψυχολογικά. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, μας δικαιολογούμε όταν φερόμαστε με τρόπο που θα κατακρίναμε ενδεχομένως σε κάποιον άλλον. Είχε τελειώσει την ομιλία λέγοντας : \'\'Όλοι μας λοιπόν είμαστε λίγο \'\'ψώνια\'\' και ευτυχώς για την ψυχική μας υγεία!!!\'\' και μου είχε φτιάξει τη μέρα!! :-ΡΡ :-)


αυτο που λεσ το χω καταλαβει και εγω και παντα ειχα την απορια πωσ ειναι φτιαγμενοι αυτοι που νομιζουν οτι ειναι καλυτεροι απο τουσ αλλουσ πωσ δε βλεπουν την αδυναμια ποτε δε θα το καταλαβω αυτο μαλλον

----------


## Arsi

ναι τον αγαπας γιατι...μπλα μπλα(εσύ ξέρεις...)
τον μισεις επισης για καποιους λόγους.
διαφορετικους.
τελικά το γενικο συναισθημα σου δεν ειναι ούτε τοσο ασπρο αλλα ουτε τοσο μαυρο αλλα γκριζάρει ... 

αν σκεφτεις δε βρισκεις αιτιες που νιωθεις θετικα συναισθηματα για το θεο κ αιτιες που νιωθεις αρνητικα?
και σε ρωταω:γιατι τον αγαπας?
γιατι τον μισεις?
...ισως τελικα τα ακρα δεν ειναι η συνολικη αλήθεια αλλά απλα κομματια σου που συμπληρωνοντας το ενα με το αλλο βρισκεται η ισορροπια.

----------


## oboro

Εμενα δεν μου φαινεται τοσο πως τα διαχωριζεις τα πραγματα μεσα σου σε καλα και κακα... οσο πρωτιστως οτι προσπαθεις να τα ελεγξεις. Βασικα να ελεγχεις τα παντα. Η διασπαση μετα σαν αμυνα ειναι ενας τροπος να επιτυγχανεται η ψευδαισθηση του ελεγχου: αν ενα στοιχειο σου δεν ειναι οπως το θελεις, το/σε βαφτιζεις \"καλο\" και το ελεγχεις. Οταν καποιο αλλο το αισθανεσαι σαν θετικο, ισως φοβασαι να παραδοθεις σε αυτο, οποτε το/σε βαφτιζεις \"κακο\" και το κρατας σε αποσταση ασφαλειας και παλι υπο τον ελεγχο σου. Αυτη την εντυπωση σχηματιζω διαβαζοντας αυτα που γραφεις. Κι εγω νομιζω πως θα ηταν χρησιμο να επισκευτεις εναν ειδικο για ολα αυτα.

----------


## Demetr

ναι βρίσκω αιτίες που τον αγαπάω όπως οτι συμφωνώ με αυτά που λέει ή γι αυτά που μου έχει δώσει...
και οτι τον μισώ επειδή ταλαιπωρούμαι τόσα χρόνια ή επειδή αυτά που λέει μου φαίνονται περιοριστικά.
αλλά σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι προτιμώ τα καλά αντί των κακών... σαν να μην θέλω να νιώθω τα κακά για το θεό ή και γενικότερα...Μπορεί να νιώθω τεράστιες ενοχές που έχω και τα \"κακά\" και να θέλω να τα πετάξω...

αλλά το \"γκρί\" συναίσθημα δεν το καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## Demetr

ναι oboro μάλλον υπάρχει και αυτό... Νιώθω την ανάγκη για απόλυτο έλεγχο. Εξωτερικά αυτό βγαίνει με τις εμμονές που θέλω να ελέγχω τα πάντα αλλά μάλλον γίνεται και εσωτερικά αυτό.Κάνω ψυχοθέραπεια χρόνια... Και ο γιατρός μου λέει οτι έχω πολύ υποκειμενικά κριτήρια για το τί είναι καλό και τί κακό. δεν ξέρω

----------


## elis

βασικα το προβλημα μπορει να ειναι απλο αρκει να καταλαβεισ οτο ολοι βριζουμε τον θεο οταν ζοριζομαστε και τον ευχαριστουμε οταν πετυχαινουμε αλλα δε φτανουμε στο σημειο να αμφισβητουμε την υπαρξη μασ αν ειμαστε καλοι η κακοι νευρα ειναι δεν τα ελεγχεισ μπορεισ να λεσ οτι θελεισ οι πραξεισ ειναι που σε κανουν κακο μαλλον αυτο τωρα που το σκεφτομαι εχει ισοπεδωθει μεσα στο μυαλο σου απλοποιηθει κατα καποιον τροπο

----------


## Demetr

μπορεί... Γενικά σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι η σκέψη και η πράξη είναι το ίδιο

----------


## elis

δεν ειναι ομωσ ολοι σκεφτομαστε θα τον δειρω αυτον μου χει σπασει τα νευρα για δοκιμασε να αρχισεισ ομωσ δεν σηκωνεται το χερι και να θεσ δηλαδη δεν παει πρεπει να γαμηθει ο διασ για να το σηκωσεισ βαλτα κατω λιγο και με λογικεσ σκεψεισ ξεκαθαρισε τα λιγο

----------


## Demetr

σωστά...
το θέμα είναι οτι όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να τα διαχειριστώ με τη λογική, τα συζητάω τόσο καιρό στη ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι είναι συναισθηματικό καθαρά πρόβλημα και η λογική δεν έχει αποτελέσματα

----------


## elis

θα στο παω αλλιωσ συνηθωσ πωσ χαρακτηριζεισ τουσ ανθρωπουσ καλουσ κακουσ ολοι ειναι μαλακεσ ολοι κακοι τι απο ολα;

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by Demetr_
> 
> 
> δλδ πώς να υπάρχουν διαφορετικά πράγματα μέσα σου?? π.χ. να αγαπάς το Θεό και ταυτόχρονα να τον μισείς??


την ιδια στιγμη δεν γινεται αλλα μπορεισ καλλιστα την μια μερα να τον αγαπασ επειδη σου ετυχε κατι καλο και την αλλη μερα να τον μισεισ επειδη σου ετυχε κατι στραβο δεν γενικευουμε απο ενα γεγονοσ

----------


## Demetr

> _Originally posted by pad_
> θα στο παω αλλιωσ συνηθωσ πωσ χαρακτηριζεισ τουσ ανθρωπουσ καλουσ κακουσ ολοι ειναι μαλακεσ ολοι κακοι τι απο ολα;


Τώρα άγγιξες ευαίσθητο σημείο...:)
Χωρίζω τους ανθρώπους(μόνο τους άντρες) σε καλούς και κακούς με βάση μία \"αρνητική\" ενέργεια που θεωρώ οτι βλέπω στα μάτια τους! Δηλαδή μόνο από την όψη...
Και με βάση αυτό το κριτήριο το 99% τους θεωρώ κακούς...
Ο γιατρός λέει οτι τους βλέπω κακούς επειδή τους \"ραντίζω\" με τα δικά μου κακά ....
Τεσπα πάω για ύπνο καλό βράδυ

----------


## elis

καληνυχτα απλα κανε ενα προφιλ του καλου του κακου γραψτα και μετα θα κανουμε μιξη μαζι

----------


## velout

Γεια σου Demetr!Διαβασα το post σου και νομίζω οτι ο θεραπευτης εχει δικιο.Οταν λεει οτι \"ραντιζεις\" τους ανθρωπους με κακο ενοει οτι προβαλλεις πανω στους αλλους το αγχος σου και το θυμο σου και αυτο μετατρεπεται σε φοβο για τους αλλους οτι ειναι κακοι και θα σου κανουν κακο.Νομιζω οτι η διασπαση που λες ειναι αυτο το πραγμα οτι αναλογα τι μας βγαζει ο αλλος τη δεδομενη στιγμη προβαλλουμε πανω του τον καλο εαυτο μας ή αντιστοιχα τον κακο.Αυτοι οι δυο εαυτοι ειναι splitt off δηλαδη αποκομμενοι μεταξυ τους και δεν συναντιουνται ποτε.Ετσι ή ο αλλος θα ειναι καλός ή κακος.ποτέ και τα δύο.Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι και το κλειδι στη θεραπεια σου.Να ενσωματώσεις τα καλα και τα κακα στοιχεια σε εναν εαυτο.Αυτο για να γινει θα πρεπει να αποδεχτεις ψυχικα οτι εισαι και καλος και κακος και οτι καποιος δεν χωριζεται σε καλο ή κακο αλλα εχει και απο τα δυο στοιχεια.Τελος θα συμφωνησω με το φιλο OBORO οτι τα ψυχαναγκαστικα(ειναι το βασικο μου προβλημα και σε καταλαβαινω) ειναι ενας τροπος να οριοθετησεις τα καλα και τα κακα στοιχεια του εαυτου σου ωστε να μην ερθουν το ενα κοντα στο αλλο και να χεις τον ελεγχο πανω τους.Στην ουσια φοβασαι οτι αμα δεν εχεις τον ελεγχο δε θα καταφερεις να αντεξεις το βαρος του διαχωρισμου σε καλα και κακα και οτι θα καταρρευσεις.Ετσι σαν αμυνα καταφευγεις σε ψυχαναγκασμους.Προσωπικα εχω πανω κατω τα ιδια προβληματα με σενα και τα ξερω απο πρωτο χερι.Κανω ψυχαναλυση και ο αναλυτης μου λεει αυτο που λεει και σε σενα.

----------


## γιώτα2

Μπορεί να \"ραντίζει\" κάποιος τους ανθρώπους με το κακό όταν του λένε αλήθειες, όταν του έχουν αποδείξει ότι δεν τον κοροϊδεύουν και τον έχουν στηρίξει ενανειλλημένα;θέλω να πω ότι αυτά που δεν μπορεί κάποιος ή δεν θέλει να καταλάβει ή που τον κάνουν να νιώθει αμήχανος τον γεμίζουν με φόβο και αντί να \"εκμεταλευτεί\" το γεγονός ότι έχει έναν άνθρωπο δικό του με όλη της σημασία της λέξης, να φέρεται λες και έχει έναν αντίπαλο;

----------


## Demetr

Γειά velout! Αυτά ακριβώς μου λέει κι εμένα ο γιατρός! Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πώς θα γίνει αυτή η \"ανάμιξη\" των καλών και των κακών σε πρακτικό επίπεδο....Κάποιους λόγους θα εξυπηρετεί αυτός ο διαχωρισμός(ίσως φόβος) και δεν νιώθω οτι μπορώ να τα αλλάξω με τη δύναμη της σκέψης...

Γιώτα αυτό το \"ράντισμα\" που κάνω εγώ μου βγαίνει εντελώς αυτοματοποιημένο... Δεν βασίζεται καθόλου σε αιτίες και λογική ή τουλάχιστον στη λογική τη κοινή...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Demetr_
> Γειά velout! Αυτά ακριβώς μου λέει κι εμένα ο γιατρός! Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πώς θα γίνει αυτή η \"ανάμιξη\" των καλών και των κακών σε πρακτικό επίπεδο....Κάποιους λόγους θα εξυπηρετεί αυτός ο διαχωρισμός(ίσως φόβος) και δεν νιώθω οτι μπορώ να τα αλλάξω με τη δύναμη της σκέψης...
> 
> Γιώτα αυτό το \"ράντισμα\" που κάνω εγώ μου βγαίνει εντελώς αυτοματοποιημένο... Δεν βασίζεται καθόλου σε αιτίες και λογική ή τουλάχιστον στη λογική τη κοινή...



Όντως αυτά τα \"ραντίσματα\" μπορεί να έχουν αναπτυχθεί ασυνείδητα, μηχανιστικά οπότε και να έχουν \"αυτοματοποιηθεί\" και γίνει \"συνήθειες\" που μπορεί να μην τις καταλαβαίνει κάποιος όταν και πότε τις κάνει. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που πολλοί μεγάλοι φιλόσοφοι μιλούσαν για \"γνώθι σαυτόν\". Αυτό προυποθέτει ότι το \"στανταρ\" είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν \"γνωρίζουν\" τους εαυτούς τους (πολύ!). Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το πιο μεγάλο μέρος της συμπεριφοράς τους γίνεται ασυνείδητα/αυτόματα (η ψυχοδυναμική θεωρία το ονομάζει \"ασυνείδητο\" η \"υποσυνείδητο\", η γνωσιακή θεωρία \"αυτόματα\" η \"άδειλα\" γνωστικά-θυμικά γεγονότα). Ο μόνος τρόπος για να τον γνωρίσεις είναι να τον κοιτάξεις όπως τους άλλους, \"απ έξω\" δηλαδή, σαν ένας δηλαδή εξωτερικός παρατηρητής ΄(κάτι που κάνουν έτσι και αλλιώς όλοι οι άνθρωποι όταν διαμορφώνουν άποψη για τον εαυτό τους-τον κοιτάνε \"απ έξω\", τον θυμούνται πως αντιδρούσε σε διάφορες περιστάσεις κλπ. Απλά συνήθως δεν το κάνουν τόσο συχνά και όχι με τόσο αντικειμενικό τρόπο-αφού το κάνουν μόνοι τους). 



Σύμφωνα με την σύγχρονη επιστημονική ψυχολογία τα \"ασυνείδητα\" αυτά γεγονότα ήταν κάποτε \"συνειδητά\" γεγονότα μόνο που μέσα από την \"συνεχή χρήση\" \"εγκαταστήθηκαν\" και γίναν \"αυτόματα\" όπως ακριβώς μαθαίνει κάποιος το ποδήλατο. Μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει την προσωπικότητα σαν ένα τέτοιο σύνολο \"παγιωμένων αντιδράσεων προς γεγονότα\" κατα την παιδική και εφηβική ηλικία (που συνεχίζεται και μετά, αλλά με πιο αργούς ρυθμούς). Π.χ. κάποιος μπορεί να είναι \"εξωστρεφής\" επειδή συνήθισε από μικρός να ευχαριστιέται πιο πολύ όταν εξωτερίκευε την συμπεριφορά του, π.χ. όταν κάνοντας \"σκετσάκια\" τραβούσε την προσοχή των γονιών του όπου με την σειρά τους-με τα γέλια τους κλπ.- εμμέσως τον \"επιβράβευαν\". Άλλος που δεν μπορούσε να τραβήξει την προσοχή των γονιών η των φίλων του ίσως να συνήθιζε να \"αυτο-εποβραβεύεται\" κυρίως μόνο μέσα από τις δικές του φαντασιώσεις , οπότε και έγινε πιο \"εσωστρεφής\" (και όλα αυτά σε συνδιασμό με μια κάπως γενετική προδιάθεση κλπ.). 



Ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ψυχοπαθολογίας σε αυτά τα πλαίσια μπορεί να κατανοηθεί όταν διάφορες τέτοιες \"αντιδράσεις\" που είναι δυσλειτουργικές \"παγιώνονται\" δημιουργώντας περισσότερες δυσλειτουργικές αντιδράσεις και \"κλείδώνοντας\" το άτομο σε φαύλους κύκλους. 



Π.χ. ένας πατέρας μπορεί να ήταν πολύ αυστηρός και επιρρεπής με την καθαριότητα κάνοντας το άτομο να \"συνιθήσει\" να \"αγχώνεται\" με το παραμικρό σε θέματα \"μόλυνσης/βρωμιάς\" και να επιτελεί \"συμπεριφορές καθαριότητας\" δημιουργώντας του ταυτόχρονα σκέψεις \"μεγάλης υπευθυνότητας\" η/και \"ενοχής\" για αυτόν τον τομέα και εμφάνισης ενώ τρόπου συμπεριφοράς που χαρακτηρίζεται από \" απόπειρες αυστηρού ελέγχου του περιβάλλοντος\". Όλα αυτά με την σειρά τους τελικά, επειδή είναι δυσλειτουργικές συμπεριφορές μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε περισσότερο άγχος (αφού το άτομο καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει τα πάντα, να είναι τόσο υπέύθυνος κλπ.) αλλά αντί αν αλλάξει τον τρόπο σκέψης τελικά αυξάνει τις δυσλειτουργκές συμπεριφορές (π.χ. πλύσιμο χεριών-αφού αυτή η \"αντίδραση\" αμέσως ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα λόγω συνήθειας) μέχρι που φτάνουν σε...τρομακτικά/\'άσχημα δυλειτουργικά επίπεδα (π.χ. πλύσιμο χεριών 5 ώρες την ημέρα μέσα από τις καταναγκαστικές επαναλήψεις της συνήθειας του πλυσίματος).


Η ψυχοθεραπεία λοιπόν έρχεται όπου μέσα από την πιο αντικειμενική, εξωτερική, υποστηρικτική και α-προκατάληπτη (όσο γίνεται) υποστήριξη από ένα θεραπευτή. Το άτομο \"μαθαίνει\" σε συνεργασία με τον θεραπευτή ποιες συμπεριφορές/αντιδράσεις του είναι δυσλειτουργικές και προσπαθεί να τις επαν-ερμηνεύσει, συνήθως με το να αποδεχθεί το \"χειρότερο\" σενάριο, να δει \"παρελθοντικά γεγονότα η καταστάσεις\" από \"μια άλλη σκοπιά\" που δεν είχε δει πριν κλπ. 


Οπότε, θεραπευτικά, μια ψυχοδυναμική η καθαρά γνωσιακή συζήτηση μπορεί να βοηθήσει σημαντικά στο να αλλάξουν οι αντιλήψεις και οι απόψεις, το άτομο δεχθεί και εναλλακτικούς τρόπους ερμηνείας, αποδεχθεί και το \"καταστροφικό\" σενάριο, \"δει\" παρελθοντίκά γεγονότα σε διαφορετικό φως κλπ. Όμως πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται ταυτόχρονα και μια πιο \"συμπεριφορική\" θεραπεία όπου θα πρέπει το μυαλό του ατόμου μέσα από συνεχή επανάληψη (με την βοήθεια και την καθοδήγηση του θεραπευτή) πάλι να \"σπάσει\" την σύνδεση άγχους-τελετής που έχει γίνει συνήθεια μέσα από τον καιρό (και είναι πλέον ανεξάρτητη από τους μηχανισμούς που οδήγησαν σε αυτή). 



Οπότε θα πρέπει το άτομο αυτόματα να \"βιώσει\" στο \"πετσί\" του αυτό το πράγμα, πιθανώς εκθέτοντας τον/την σταδιακά σε αυτό που πυροδοτεί την τελετή, π.χ. να βρωμίσει τα χέρια του-στην αρχή λίγο και μετά περισσότερο- και να μην τον αφήνει σταδιακά να τα πλένει, η να τον κάνει να φανταστεί να γεμίζει βρωμιά αλλά να μην κάνει την τελετή κλπ. Δηλαδή παράλληλα με το ποιο καθαρά \"ψυχολογικό\" κομμάτι θέλει και ένα πιο \"πρακτικό/βιωματικό\" (\"συμπεριφορικό\") για να επέλθει μεγάλη βελτίωση. :)



Ok, \"δεν ξέρω γιατί\" (:P!) αλλά αυτά που λίγα που είπες (κλασικά λολ) \"πυροδότησαν\" αυτή την λίγο...εκτενή ανάλυση λολ

----------


## Demetr

thnks Petran, ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση!

Εγώ κάνω δυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία και θεωρώ οτι με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ να ξεφοβηθώ κάποια πράγματα και να δεχτώ κάποιες πλευρές του εαυτού μου. Μιλάμε κυρίως για τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα και όχι τόσο για τις εμμονές εφόσον ο γιατρός θεωρεί οτι οι εμμονές είναι απλώς το αποτέλεσμα...
Η γνωσιακή εστιάζει κυρίως στις εμμονές??

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Demetr_
> thnks Petran, ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση!
> 
> Εγώ κάνω δυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία και θεωρώ οτι με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ να ξεφοβηθώ κάποια πράγματα και να δεχτώ κάποιες πλευρές του εαυτού μου. Μιλάμε κυρίως για τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα και όχι τόσο για τις εμμονές εφόσον ο γιατρός θεωρεί οτι οι εμμονές είναι απλώς το αποτέλεσμα...
> Η γνωσιακή εστιάζει κυρίως στις εμμονές??



Όχι (εν μέρη)! Στο γνωσιακό κομμάτι εστιάζει στις \"(αυτόματες-ασυνείδητες) σκέψεις\" που κάνεις (και που μπορεί να είναι δυσλειτουργικές), καθώς και τις πεποιθήσεις και τις στάσεις πίσω από τις σκέψεις (τα \"σχήματα\" όπως τα λέει η γνωσιακή-δηλαδή τις βασικές ψυχολογικές δομές που έχουν αποκτηθεί σε νεότερες ηλικίες). Συνήθως μέσα από τον διάλογο \"επανερμηνεύεις\" και \"αναδομείς\" αυτές τις ψυχικές δομές που μπορεί να οδηγούν στους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς. Γι αυτό και έγραψα αυτή την ανάλυση, γιατί σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η σύγχρονη \"βραχεία ψυχοδυναμική\" και η \"γνωσιακή θεραπεία\" έχουν πολλά κοινά. 

Το \"συμπεριφορικό\" κομμάτι της Γνωσιακής-Συμπεριφορικής Θεραπείας (μπορεί να την ξέρουν όλοι σαν \"γνωσιακή\" σκέτο η \"συμπεριφορική\" αλλά λέγεται \"γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική\" γιατί στην πραγματικότητα είναι \"ανάμιξη\" 2 διαφορετικών ψυχοθεραπευτικών σχολών που τελικά \"deep down\" έχουν κάποια κοινά και το σημαντικότερο- έχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα όταν γίνονται μαζί!) εστιάζει στο πρακτικό κομμάτι-δηλαδή στις εμμονές τις ίδιες και τις \"τελετές\" που ακολουθούν. Και νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι που κάνει την ουσιαστική διαφορά. Συνήθως το γνωσιακό κομμάτι μαζί με το συμπεριφορικό έχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από το καθένα μόνο του. Μια καθαρή \"talk therapy\" (όπως η καθαρά γνωσιακή και η ψυχοδυναμική) μπορεί να φέρει σημαντικά αποτελέσματα γιατί \"αναδομούνται\" κάποιες δυλειτουργικές ψυχολογικές δομές (που απορρέουν οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί) αλλά ίσως να μην τις εξαλείψουν εντελώς γιατί από την στιγμή που οι ψυχαναγκασμοί-καταναγκασμοί αυξάνονται σε συχνότητα και γίνονται χρόνιοι, δεν έχουν πλέον απόλυτη σχέση με τις ψυχολογικές δομές από πίσω η με τα παρελθοντικά γεγονότα που πιθανών να οδήγησαν σε αυτούς, γιατί πλέον έχουν γίνει και αυτοί μια \"ασυνείδητη-αυτόματη συνήθεια\". 

Έχουν \"αυτοματοποιηθεί\" και ίσως είναι δύσκολο με την σκέψη και μόνο και με το πως βλέπεις τα πράγματα να αλλάξουν εντελώς. Θέλει να χτυπήσεις πιστεύω και τους ίδιους (μαζί με τις ψυχικές δομές από πίσω τους) με το να εκτεθείς στον ίδιο τον κίνδυνο (π.χ. με το να σου \"βρωμίζει\" τα χέρια ο θεραπευτής), ώστε να το κατανοήσεις (και να μην το \"φοβάσαι\" πλέον) σε ένα πιο \"άμεσο\", βιωματικό επίπεδο (και όχι μόνο στην σκέψη/αντίληψη/ερμηνεία των συναισθημάτων μέσα από την συζήτηση κλπ. που βέβαια μπορεί να βοηθήσει και αυτό σημαντικά από μόνο του!)

----------


## Demetr

Από τη μία σκέφτομαι οτι ίσως καλά τα λές (δηλαδή οτι οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί ίσως να μην σχετίζονται και εξ\' ολοκλήρου με τα συναισθήματα) αλλά από την άλλη μου βγαίνει μία πεποίθηση οτι η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία είναι \"επιφανειακή\" και οτι η ψυχοδυναμική στοχεύει στη καρδιά του προβλήματος...
Μου βγαίνει μία αντίδραση για τη γνωσιακή...Βέβαια λές και τη ξέρω ή την έχω δοκιμάσει?? Δεν ξέρω γιατί...
Και για τα φάρμακα μου βγαίνει μία αντίδραση...
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι όμως, παλιότερα (πρίν αρχίσω ψυχοδυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία) που είχα διαβάσει περί γνωσιακής και ψυχοδυναμικής είχα αντίθετα \"πιστεύω\". Δηλαδή οτι η γνωσιακή είναι αποτελεσματική ενώ η ψυχανάλυση δεν είναι...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Demetr_
> Από τη μία σκέφτομαι οτι ίσως καλά τα λές (δηλαδή οτι οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί ίσως να μην σχετίζονται και εξ\' ολοκλήρου με τα συναισθήματα) αλλά από την άλλη μου βγαίνει μία πεποίθηση οτι η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία είναι \"επιφανειακή\" και οτι η ψυχοδυναμική στοχεύει στη καρδιά του προβλήματος...
> Μου βγαίνει μία αντίδραση για τη γνωσιακή...Βέβαια λές και τη ξέρω ή την έχω δοκιμάσει?? Δεν ξέρω γιατί...
> Και για τα φάρμακα μου βγαίνει μία αντίδραση...
> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι όμως, παλιότερα (πρίν αρχίσω ψυχοδυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία) που είχα διαβάσει περί γνωσιακής και ψυχοδυναμικής είχα αντίθετα \"πιστεύω\". Δηλαδή οτι η γνωσιακή είναι αποτελεσματική ενώ η ψυχανάλυση δεν είναι...




Καλά τώρα δεν πιστεύω ότι η μια είναι πιο \"βαθιά\" (αλήθεια τι σημαίνει αυτό? Ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα το \"βάθος\".) οπότε και πιο ουσιαστική. Και οι δύο έχουν να κάνουν με το πως ερμηνεύουν και αισθάνονται οι άνθρωποι τα πράγματα, την πραγματικότητα τους και τους εαυτούς τους και για το πως να φέρουν τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές. Δεν νομίζω να έχει να κάνει με την θεωρία τους από πίσω αλλά με το πως του αρέσει του καθενώς να κάνει αυτές τις αλλαγές. Η Γ-ΣΘ είναι πιο \"πρακτική\" και \"δομημένη\" η ψυχοδυναμική είναι κάπως πιο \"free\". Ότι του αρέσει του καθενώς! Αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω πως η ψυχοδυναμική είναι πιο \"βαθιά\" η πιο \"συναισθηματική\" από την γνωσιακή, αυτό είναι κάπως μύθος. Και στην γνωσιακή για ανθρώπινες εμπειρίες μιλάει ο άνθρωπος για το τι τον στεναχωρεί/προβληματίζει, τι νιώθει και πιστεύει για διάφορες καταστάσεις, για αυτόν και για τον κόσμο. Μπορεί να είναι πάρα πολύ συναισθηματική ,άνετα ξεσπάει κανείς σε κλάμα σε μια συνεδρία πίστεψε με! :P Ακόμη και το πιο πρακτικό \"συμπεριφορικό\" κομμάτι το θεωρώ πολύ πιο άμεσο και συναισθηματικό (ίσως και πιο πολύ από το να μιλάς απλά για τις καταστάσεις). Πόσο πιο άμεσο και συναισθηματικό μπορεί να γίνέι κάτι από το να αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος τους μεγαλύτερους φόβους του? Όπως το αν έχει αγοραφοβία να βγει στον κόσμο και να νικήσει τον φόβο του η αν έχει κατάθλιψη και είναι τρομερά εσωστρεφής να βάλει στόχο να μιλήσει σε ένα πλήθος? Δεν νομίζω πιο συναισθηματικό και έντονο από αυτό...


Αυτά είναι μάλλον κλασικοί μύθοι. Απλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αρέσει σε όλους αυτός ο τρόπος. Αλλος μπορεί να θέλει να μιλάει \"πιο ελεύθερα\" για παρελθοντικές του καταστάσεις και γεγονότα με μια πιο \"χαλαρή εποπτεία/καθοδήγηση\" από τον θεραπευτή, άλλος θέλει κάτι πιο δομημένο και συστηματικό (που για κάποιους δεν τους αρέσει και νιώθουν να καταπιέζονται/δεν τους κάνει). Ότι όφελος κερδίζει κάποιος είναι από τις ίδιες αλλαγές στις προβληματικές ψυχικές δομές που απλά κάθε τεχνική το κάνει με τον δικό της τρόπο. ;)


Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και ο θεραπευτής ;)

----------


## velout

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Demetr_
> Από τη μία σκέφτομαι οτι ίσως καλά τα λές (δηλαδή οτι οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί ίσως να μην σχετίζονται και εξ\' ολοκλήρου με τα συναισθήματα) αλλά από την άλλη μου βγαίνει μία πεποίθηση οτι η γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία είναι \"επιφανειακή\" και οτι η ψυχοδυναμική στοχεύει στη καρδιά του προβλήματος...
> Μου βγαίνει μία αντίδραση για τη γνωσιακή...Βέβαια λές και τη ξέρω ή την έχω δοκιμάσει?? Δεν ξέρω γιατί...
> Και για τα φάρμακα μου βγαίνει μία αντίδραση...
> ...


Το πρόβλημα του dimitri και οσων εχουν ψυχαναγκαστικα συμπτωματα δεν ειναι τα ιδια τα συμπτωματα αλλα η παθολογια που κρυβεται πισω απο αυτα.Στην ουσια τα ψυχαναγκαστικα βοηθανε το ιδιο το ατομο να μην καταρρευσει και να χει απασχολημενο το μυαλο του.Η συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεια ισως βοηθαει ατομα πιο πολυ νευρωτικα που χουν δομημενη προσωπικοτητα και εγω.Οταν ομως πισω απ τα ψυχαναγκαστικα κρυβονται ψυχικα ελλειματα και ανολοκληρωτες προσωπικοτητες τα ψυχαναγκαστικα συντηρουν μια κατασταση σταθερη.Απο τα βιβλια που χω διαβασει και την ιδια την ψυχαναλυση που κανω εχω καταλαβει οτι το βασικο προβλημα δεν ειναι τα ιδια τα ψυχαναγκαστικα αλλα η ψυχοπαθολογια (παρανοειδεις φοβοι και αγχη,στοματικες καθηλωσεις,πρωκτικα ζητηματα).Στην ουσια αυτα θα πρεπει να λυθουν ή να μετριαστουν και δευτερογενως οι ψυχαναγκασμοι.Υπάρχουν ατομα με μεταιχμιακη,προψυχωτικη οργανωση που χρησιμοποιυν τετοιες αμυνες ψυχαναγκαστικες καλυπτοντας ασυνειδητα το ιδιο το προβλημα.Ο dimitris ξερει οτι το κλειδι της θεραπειας ειναι να δουλεψει αυτους τους παρανοειδεις φοβους οτι οι ανθρωποι ειναι κακοι και θα του κανουνκακο.Αυτο δνε γινεται γνωστικα αντιθετα ετσι επιδεινωνεται το προβλημα και οι ψυχαναγκασμοι.Νομιζω αυτο γινεται πιο πολυ βιωματικα μεσα απ την ιδια τη θεραπεια και τη σχεση με το θεραπευτη.

----------


## katerinaki

Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και ο θεραπευτής ;) [/quote]Το πρόβλημα του dimitri και οσων εχουν ψυχαναγκαστικα συμπτωματα δεν ειναι τα ιδια τα συμπτωματα αλλα η παθολογια που κρυβεται πισω απο αυτα.Στην ουσια τα ψυχαναγκαστικα βοηθανε το ιδιο το ατομο να μην καταρρευσει και να χει απασχολημενο το μυαλο του.Η συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεια ισως βοηθαει ατομα πιο πολυ νευρωτικα που χουν δομημενη προσωπικοτητα και εγω.Οταν ομως πισω απ τα ψυχαναγκαστικα κρυβονται ψυχικα ελλειματα και ανολοκληρωτες προσωπικοτητες τα ψυχαναγκαστικα συντηρουν μια κατασταση σταθερη.Απο τα βιβλια που χω διαβασει και την ιδια την ψυχαναλυση που κανω εχω καταλαβει οτι το βασικο προβλημα δεν ειναι τα ιδια τα ψυχαναγκαστικα αλλα η ψυχοπαθολογια (παρανοειδεις φοβοι και αγχη,στοματικες καθηλωσεις,πρωκτικα ζητηματα).Στην ουσια αυτα θα πρεπει να λυθουν ή να μετριαστουν και δευτερογενως οι ψυχαναγκασμοι.Υπάρχουν ατομα με μεταιχμιακη,προψυχωτικη οργανωση που χρησιμοποιυν τετοιες αμυνες ψυχαναγκαστικες καλυπτοντας ασυνειδητα το ιδιο το προβλημα.Ο dimitris ξερει οτι το κλειδι της θεραπειας ειναι να δουλεψει αυτους τους παρανοειδεις φοβους οτι οι ανθρωποι ειναι κακοι και θα του κανουνκακο.Αυτο δνε γινεται γνωστικα αντιθετα ετσι επιδεινωνεται το προβλημα και οι ψυχαναγκασμοι.Νομιζω αυτο γινεται πιο πολυ βιωματικα μεσα απ την ιδια τη θεραπεια και τη σχεση με το θεραπευτη. [/quote]

Οταν πισω απο τα ψυχαναγκαστικα που για μενα ειναι ιδεοληψιες κ αυτη τη περιοδο τις αντιμετωπιζω επαναλαμβανοντας το αντιθετο απο αυτο που μου επιβαλει η ιδεοληψια πολλες φορες μηρυκαζοντας το ιδιο τροπαρι λες και ξορκιζω τις ασχημες σκεψεις κ τους παρανοειδεις φοβους πολλες ωρες την ημερα κ φαινεται σαν παραμιλημα κινδυνευω απο ψυχωτικη καταρευση?
Πετραν τι ειναι η προψυχωτικη οργανωση προσωπικοτητας?
Αφου οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοι ανηκουν στις νευρωσεις!
Καπου διαβασα οτι η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας μπορει να εχει κ ψυχωτικα στοιχεια. ισχυει?κ τι γινεται τοτε?εγω εκανα ψυχοδυναμικη ψυχοθεραπεια κ συστημικη αλλα δεν βελτιωθηκα !
ΠΕΤΡΑΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ?
Please tell me!Gιατι νομιζω οτι καπου εκει ειμαι οπως τα λεει -ψυχικα ελλειματα κ ανοκληρωτη προσωπικοτητα λογω χρησης ουσιων απο την εφηβεια μεχρι την ενηληκιωση! κ καθηλωση στο πρωκτικο σταδιο (επιμονη απο την μανα μου σε σταθερες ωρες να μαθω να πηγαινω στη τουαλετα οταν ημουν ακομη πολυ μικρη!)Δεν μου βγαινουν καθαρα ψυχαναγκαστικα οπως πλυσιμο χεριων κλπ αλλα ολο κ διαφορετικα ,καθρεπτης ,κ παρλα για να ακυρωσω τις ασχημες σκεψεις!Τι ειμαι επιτελους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη η ψυχωτικη?Παντως κ εγω εχω αυτα τα συμπτωματα που αναφερει ο δημητρης-ψεμματα στον εαυτο μου για να καλυψω τις αδυναμιες μου κυριως της εμφανισης μου!Σορρυ που μπηκα σποντα αλλα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερουσα για μενα η τοποθετηση velout-πετραν

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και ο θεραπευτής ;)


Το πρόβλημα του dimitri και οσων εχουν ψυχαναγκαστικα συμπτωματα δεν ειναι τα ιδια τα συμπτωματα αλλα η παθολογια που κρυβεται πισω απο αυτα.Στην ουσια τα ψυχαναγκαστικα βοηθανε το ιδιο το ατομο να μην καταρρευσει και να χει απασχολημενο το μυαλο του.Η συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεια ισως βοηθαει ατομα πιο πολυ νευρωτικα που χουν δομημενη προσωπικοτητα και εγω.Οταν ομως πισω απ τα ψυχαναγκαστικα κρυβονται ψυχικα ελλειματα και ανολοκληρωτες προσωπικοτητες τα ψυχαναγκαστικα συντηρουν μια κατασταση σταθερη.Απο τα βιβλια που χω διαβασει και την ιδια την ψυχαναλυση που κανω εχω καταλαβει οτι το βασικο προβλημα δεν ειναι τα ιδια τα ψυχαναγκαστικα αλλα η ψυχοπαθολογια (παρανοειδεις φοβοι και αγχη,στοματικες καθηλωσεις,πρωκτικα ζητηματα).Στην ουσια αυτα θα πρεπει να λυθουν ή να μετριαστουν και δευτερογενως οι ψυχαναγκασμοι.Υπάρχουν ατομα με μεταιχμιακη,προψυχωτικη οργανωση που χρησιμοποιυν τετοιες αμυνες ψυχαναγκαστικες καλυπτοντας ασυνειδητα το ιδιο το προβλημα.Ο dimitris ξερει οτι το κλειδι της θεραπειας ειναι να δουλεψει αυτους τους παρανοειδεις φοβους οτι οι ανθρωποι ειναι κακοι και θα του κανουνκακο.Αυτο δνε γινεται γνωστικα αντιθετα ετσι επιδεινωνεται το προβλημα και οι ψυχαναγκασμοι.Νομιζω αυτο γινεται πιο πολυ βιωματικα μεσα απ την ιδια τη θεραπεια και τη σχεση με το θεραπευτη. [/quote]

Οταν πισω απο τα ψυχαναγκαστικα που για μενα ειναι ιδεοληψιες κ αυτη τη περιοδο τις αντιμετωπιζω επαναλαμβανοντας το αντιθετο απο αυτο που μου επιβαλει η ιδεοληψια πολλες φορες μηρυκαζοντας το ιδιο τροπαρι λες και ξορκιζω τις ασχημες σκεψεις κ τους παρανοειδεις φοβους πολλες ωρες την ημερα κ φαινεται σαν παραμιλημα κινδυνευω απο ψυχωτικη καταρευση?
Πετραν τι ειναι η προψυχωτικη οργανωση προσωπικοτητας?
Αφου οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοι ανηκουν στις νευρωσεις!
Καπου διαβασα οτι η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας μπορει να εχει κ ψυχωτικα στοιχεια. ισχυει?κ τι γινεται τοτε?εγω εκανα ψυχοδυναμικη ψυχοθεραπεια κ συστημικη αλλα δεν βελτιωθηκα !
ΠΕΤΡΑΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ?
Please tell me!Gιατι νομιζω οτι καπου εκει ειμαι οπως τα λεει -ψυχικα ελλειματα κ ανοκληρωτη προσωπικοτητα λογω χρησης ουσιων απο την εφηβεια μεχρι την ενηληκιωση! κ καθηλωση στο πρωκτικο σταδιο (επιμονη απο την μανα μου σε σταθερες ωρες να μαθω να πηγαινω στη τουαλετα οταν ημουν ακομη πολυ μικρη!)Δεν μου βγαινουν καθαρα ψυχαναγκαστικα οπως πλυσιμο χεριων κλπ αλλα ολο κ διαφορετικα ,καθρεπτης ,κ παρλα για να ακυρωσω τις ασχημες σκεψεις!Τι ειμαι επιτελους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη η ψυχωτικη?Παντως κ εγω εχω αυτα τα συμπτωματα που αναφερει ο δημητρης-ψεμματα στον εαυτο μου για να καλυψω τις αδυναμιες μου κυριως της εμφανισης μου!Σορρυ που μπηκα σποντα αλλα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερουσα για μενα η τοποθετηση velout-πετραν [/quote]




Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις πρόβλημα με ψύχωση κατερινάκι, από αυτά που περιγράφεις νομίζω ότι είσαι μια κλασική περίπτωση που έχει ψυχαναγκασμούς-καταναγκασμούς αλλά μπορεί να είναι και ψύχωση, αυτό μίλα το με τον γιατρό σου (αυτό το γράφω τώτα για να μην \"κοκκινίσει\" πάλι λολ).Μην φοβάσαι πάντως, αν έχεις μόνο ιδεοψυχαναγκσμούς δεν θα πάθεις ψύχωση, άσχετα με το πόσο συχνά επαναλαμβάνονται οι σκέψεις. Η ψύχωση και η προσωπικότητα που σχετίζεται με την ψύχωση έχει να κάνει με πεποιθήσεις όπως \"συνωμοτούν όλοι εναντίον μου\", \"με κάποιο τρόπο οι άλλοι με ελέγχουν\" κλπ. Υπάρχει καμια φορά περίπτωση, όταν οι ψυχαναγκασμοί να είναι για την εξωτερική εμφάνιση (ένα είδος που λέγεται \"δυσμορφοβία\" αλλά ας μην κολλάμε σε ταμπέλες), το άτομο να εμφανίσει κάτι-σαν-ελαφριά-πολύ-ψύχωση όπου πιστεύει ότι όλοι κοιτάνε το μειωνέκτημα του κλπ. Εσύ από ότι κατάλαβα έχεις γενικά άσχημες σκέψεις που ΄προσπαθείς να τις αποβάλεις κάνοντας \"τελετές\" η πιο πολύ είναι για την εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση? (επειδή αναφέρεις τον καθρέφτη). Βέβαια, η περίπτωση σου ίσως να είναι και λίγο πιο περίπλωκη λόγω της χρήσης ουσιών (αν δεν κάνω λάθος?). Μερικές φορές η χρόνια χρήση (κυρίως \"ψυχεδελικών\") μπορεί να κάνει ψύχωση οπότε δεν ξέρω! Αυτά καλύτερα με ένα ψυχίατρο!


Το πρόβλημα σου ίσως έχει να κάνει με κάποιες παρελθοντικές καταστάσεις. Νομίζω ότι η τοποθέτηση του velout είναι καθαρά \"παραδοσιακής ψυχοδυναμικής θεωρίας\" με προσκόλληση \"στα πρωκτικά στάδια\" κλπ. αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μιλάμε την σκληροπυρηνική φρουδική διάλεκτο και να τα παίρνουμε αυτά στην κυριολεξία. (προφανώς είναι λιγάκι υπερβολή να πούμε ότι έχεις τις εμμονές επειδή η μαμά σου σε είχε από κοντά στο θέμα της τουαλέτας...)Η εξήγηση με την μητέρα σου είναι ίσως ότι γενικά σε είχε από \"πιο κοντά\", ήταν ίσως \"πολύ επιρρεπής\" σε κάποια πράγματα και γι αυτό, ίσως να σε έκανε και σένα να αντιδράς υπερβολικά σε κάποια πράγματα, να νιώθεις ίσως παραπάνω υπεύθυνη για κάποια πράγματα, και \"ότι έτσι πρέπει να γίνει αυτό και εκείνο\" και, ίσως σε συνδιασμό με κάποιες καταστάσεις που είχαν να κάνουν με την εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση, (αν τελικά οι ψυχαναγκασμοί σου έχουν να κάνουν με αυτό) να σου βγήκε έτσι. 


\"Βιωματική θεραπεία\" δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει, αλλά νομίζω ότι όλες οι ψυχο-θεραπείες είναι βιωματικές. Είπες ότι έχει κάνεις ψυχοδυναμική και συστηματική αλλά δεν βοήθησαν, ίσως να δοκιμάσεις μια γνωσιακή τώρα? (η απλά να κάνεις ότι σου αρέσει αλλά με ένα άλλο θεραπευτή?) Στην γνωσιακή θα μιλήσεις και για τους φόβους σου πίσω από τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς (Δεν επικεντρώνονται μόνο στα ίδια τα συμπτώματα φυσικά αλλά και στην ψυχολογία που κρύβεται πίσω από τα συμπτώματα)θα καταγράφεις τι σκέψεις και συναισθήματα σου περνάνε κάθε φορά από το μυαλό όταν σου έρχεται να κάνεις την \"τελετή\", καθώς και για τα βαθύτερα \"πιστεύω\" σου πίσω πίσω από αυτές τις σκέψεις. 



Π.χ. αν νομίζεις \"ότι αν κάποιος με πει άσχημη θα καταστραφώ\" η \"ότι αν αποτύχω σε μια σχέση είμαι αποτυχημένη\" είναι προβληματικές σκέψεις και θα προσπαθήσεις-μαζί με τον ψυχολόγο-να τις αλλάξεις προς κάτι πιο ευέλικτο. Σε πιο προχωρημένες συνεδρίες θα πηγαίνεις \"όλο και πιο βαθιά\", σε βαθύτερες ψυχικές δομές και στοιχεία της προσωπικότητας σου όπως \"πρέπει να είμαστε πάντα τέλειοι αλλιώς δεν θα αρέσουμε σε κανέναν\" και σε παρελθοντικές καταστάσεις που ίσως δημιούργησαν αυτές τις ψυχικές δομές \"η μητέρα μου πάντα μου έλεγε ότι πρέπει να είμαι περιποιημένη\" η \"όταν δεν ήμουν περιποιημένη η ελένη πάντα με κορόιδευε στο σχολείο\", γεγονότα που ίσως οδήγησαν σε πιο \"προβληματικές γενικεύσεις\" που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα. Σταδιακά, θα προσπαθήσεις μαζί με τον ψυχολόγο να αλλάξεις αυτού του είδους την πιο \"αυστηρή/σκληρή\" ψυχολογία για χάρη κάτι ποιου θετικού/ευέλικτου. 



Παράλληλα ο ψυχολόγος ίσως σε \"εκθέσει\" στον κίνδυνο π.χ. που πυροδοτεί τους ψυχαναγκασμούς σου π.χ. αν είναι για την εξωτερική εμφάνιση και για τον κόσμο μπορεί να σε βάλει να σκεφτείς να σου λένε ότι είσαι άσχημη και να σε αποτρέψει να κοιταχτείς στον καθρέφτη κλπ. Πολλές φορές το άτομο αντιδράει υπερβολικά στους ίδιους τους ιδεοψυχαναγαγκασμούς π.χ. \"αν δεν κοιταχτώ στον καθρέφτη κάτι τρομερό θα συμβεί\" και με τον ψυχολόγο θα προσπαθήσετε να εξερευνήσετε μαζί \"αυτό το χ τρομερό\" που θα συμβεί αν π.χ. \"δεν\" κοιταχτείς στον καθρέφτη \"τι μπορεί να γίνει\". Κλειδί είναι να αποδεχθείς αυτό το \"χ τρομερό\" που \"μπορεί να συμβεί\". Ακόμα και μόνο το γεγονός ότι ίσως να σκέφτεσαι και να φοβάσαι για την ίδια την κατάσταση αυτή π.χ. \"Έχω μια τρομερή ψυχική ασθένεια που ίσως είναι παράνοια\" να αυξάνει το άγχος και να σε εγκλωβίζει σε φαύλους κύκλους. Είναι καλό, να πας και στις γενικότερες στάσεις σου που μπορεί να ενισχύουν το πρόβλημα όσο και στο πρόβλημα το ίδιο. Τώρα εγώ έφερα παράδειγμα για την εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση έτσι! Δεν ξέρω αν όντως έχει να κάνει με αυτό η αν είναι πιο γενικοί αλλά συνήθως υπάρχουν \"πιο στανταρ μοτίβα\" πίσω από τους ψυχαναγκαμούς. Ότι θέλεις ρώτα!

----------


## katerinaki

ευχαριστω πολυ!το σκεφτομαι για γνωσιακη αλλα εχω κ τις επιφυλαξεις μου!Το θεμα με την εμφανιση μου ειναι περιεργο γιατι δεν καλυπτω τις ατελειες μου οπως στη δυσμορφοβικη αντιθετα κανω σαν να μην υπαρχουν κ τις επιδικνυω κιολας οταν ειμαι εξω,λες κ ειναι ωραιες!Οι υποτιμητικες σκεψεις που κανω για την εμφανιση μου ακυρωνονται με το καθρεπτη κ την εμμονη μου να περιποιουμαι το μερος του σωματος μου που εχει ατελεια αλλα δεν κανω πλαστικη για να τελειωνω μαλλον φοβαμαι -.


Οι σκεψεις που κανω ειναι οτι ειμαι ασχημη κ πολλες φορες πλατειαζω κ θεωρω την ασχημια σαν καταρα η αμαρτια κ ολα τα επακολυθα δηλ ειμαι κακια κλπ ,ολα αυτα τα ακυρωνω καταναγκαστικα επαναλαμβανοντας οτι ειμαι ομορφη κ χαρισματικη κ ντυνομαι σχετικα προκλητικα χωρις ομως να με νοιαζει η επιβραβευση η η αποριψη.κατι σαν ψευδαισθηση οτι ειμαι τελεια .Τεσπα μεγαλο μπερδεμα! Αλλα αυτο που ρωταω παραπανω αφου η ιδεοψυχαναγκατικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας ειναι νευρωση ,μπορει να εχει κ ψυχωτικα στοιχεια?Δεν ειναι ψυχωτικο? αυτο που μιλαω μονη μου επαναλαμβανοντας πολλες φορες ειμαι πενταμορφη ,γιατι απασχολει πολλες ωρες το μυαλο μου κ εξω απο την καθημερινη μου υγιεινη,και τις βολτες μου μονη ,δεν κανω κ τιποτε αλλο!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> ευχαριστω πολυ!το σκεφτομαι για γνωσιακη αλλα εχω κ τις επιφυλαξεις μου!Το θεμα με την εμφανιση μου ειναι περιεργο γιατι δεν καλυπτω τις ατελειες μου οπως στη δυσμορφοβικη αντιθετα κανω σαν να μην υπαρχουν κ τις επιδικνυω κιολας οταν ειμαι εξω,λες κ ειναι ωραιες!Οι υποτιμητικες σκεψεις που κανω για την εμφανιση μου ακυρωνονται με το καθρεπτη κ την εμμονη μου να περιποιουμαι το μερος του σωματος μου που εχει ατελεια αλλα δεν κανω πλαστικη για να τελειωνω μαλλον φοβαμαι -.
> 
> 
> Οι σκεψεις που κανω ειναι οτι ειμαι ασχημη κ πολλες φορες πλατειαζω κ θεωρω την ασχημια σαν καταρα η αμαρτια κ ολα τα επακολυθα δηλ ειμαι κακια κλπ ,ολα αυτα τα ακυρωνω καταναγκαστικα επαναλαμβανοντας οτι ειμαι ομορφη κ χαρισματικη κ ντυνομαι σχετικα προκλητικα χωρις ομως να με νοιαζει η επιβραβευση η η αποριψη.κατι σαν ψευδαισθηση οτι ειμαι τελεια .Τεσπα μεγαλο μπερδεμα! Αλλα αυτο που ρωταω παραπανω αφου η ιδεοψυχαναγκατικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας ειναι νευρωση ,μπορει να εχει κ ψυχωτικα στοιχεια?Δεν ειναι ψυχωτικο? αυτο που μιλαω μονη μου επαναλαμβανοντας πολλες φορες ειμαι πενταμορφη ,γιατι απασχολει πολλες ωρες το μυαλο μου κ εξω απο την καθημερινη μου υγιεινη,και τις βολτες μου μονη ,δεν κανω κ τιποτε αλλο!



Γεια σου κατερινάκι! Sorry που απαντάω λίγο καθυστερημένα αλλά ήμουν έξω (λολ! αλήτης ψυχολόγος! :P) 



Όπως το περιγράφεις τώρα-αλλά χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω \"τηλεδιαγνώσεις\" και τέτοια απλά την γνώμη μου λέω- ακούγεται τελικά σαν δυσμορφική. Ο τρόπος που λες ότι ασχολείσαι συνέχεια με την ατέλεια, αυτό μάλλον λέει. Αλλά ξέρεις, συμβουλεύσου πάντα έναν ειδικό! (οι ειδικοί μέχρι τώρα τι σου είπαν γι αυτό?). Σε καμιά περίπτωση όλες οι περιπτώσεις \"δυσμορφικής\" δνε κρύβουν την ατέλεια, αυτό είναι ανάλογα το άτομο. 


Ίσως το να λες συνέχεια στον εαυτό σου \"είμαι τέλεια\" και να κοιτάς στον καθρέφτη είναι τελικά ένα είδος \"τελετής\" που το κάνεις για να επιβεβαιώνεσαι. Μην σκέφτεσαι ότι λες \"ψέματα στον εαυτό σου\" και άλλα τέτοια ενοχικά, δεν βοηθάνε αυτά και δεν συμβαίνει και κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά είναι ένας τρόπος-απλά λανθασμένος γιατί λειτουργεί βραχυ- και όχι μακρο-πρόθεσμα- να μειώνεις το άγχος σου. Αυτές οι \"τελετές\" είναι πολύ κλασικές σε \"δυσμορφικού-τύπου\" περιπτώσεις (αν τελικά είναι κάτι τέτοιο) γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή σε καθυσηχάζουν αλλά τελικά κάνουν περισσότερο κακό από καλό γιατί ενδυναμώνουν το πρόβλημα (τις εμμονές και τον \"ιδεομηρυκασμό\" γύρω από την εμφάνιση κλπ.).


Η λύση της \"πλαστικής\" τις πιο πολλές φορές έχει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα (εώς και καταστροφικά) στα άτομα που έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα γιατί και πάλι δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι με το αποτέλεσμα μετά την πλαστική επέμβαση ενώ πολλές φορές το βλέπουν \"σαν χειρότερο\" από ότι ήταν, χειροτερεύοντας γενικά τα πράγματα. Φυσικά η λύση του \"όλο κοιτιέμαι στον καθρέφτη\", επανάληψη του \"δεν έχω τίποτα\", η \"είμαι μια χαρά\" κλπ. κλπ. συνήθως φέρνει μια πρόωρη ανακούφιση από την αβεβαιότητα αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα τελικά χειροτερεύει την κατάσταση αφού ίσως είναι σαν να \"εθίζεσαι\" σε αυτές τις τελετές ώστε να μειώσεις το άγχος που υπάρχει από κάτω (οι ψυχαναγκασμοί και ο εθίσμός είναι αρκετά κοντά). 


Η λύση δεν είναι να καταλάβεις ότι είσαι \"τέλεια\" η οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο (αν πράγματι προσπαθείς να το παλέψεις με κάτι τέτοιο), αλλά να καταλάβεις και να νιώσεις ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι όμορφη/τέλεια (η έστω το σημείο που δεν σου αρέσει :P. ) 

Αν πράγματι έχεις πρόβλημα με αυτό το σημείο, πως θα αισθανόσουνα αν κάποιος σου έλεγε ότι αυτό το σημείο (που δεν σου αρέσει) είναι \"άσχημο\"? Πως θα ήταν αν κοιτούσε κάποιος επίμονα το σημείο αυτό και δεν είχε πουθενά καθρέφτη να κοιταχτείς η δεν μπορούσες να επαναλάβεις τις προτάσεις που σε καθυσηχάζουν? Εκεί είναι το κλειδί στην θεραπεία, να \"νιώσεις\" την α-τελειότητα σου, την μετριότητα, την ασχήμια σου (που μπορεί να έχεις η να μην έχεις), την \"κακία\" σου (όπως λες), την αβεβαιότητα σου γενικά! Όταν το \"νιώσεις\" αυτό, δεν θα έχεις πλέον ανάγκη να \"τσεκάρεσαι\". 


Επίσης το γεγονός ότι έχεις μπλέξει και το \"ηθικό κομμάτι\" π.χ.-\" αν είμαι άσχημη είμαι και κακιά\"- είναι μια κλασική περίπτωση ενώς πιο \"μικτού ψυχαναγκασμού\" που εμπεριέχει και μάλλον εν μέρη το πακέτο \"ενοχικών/ανήθικων/βρωμερών/άσχημων\" σκέψεων/συναισθημάτων που συνήθως χαρακτηρίζει την συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση. Ίσως και λόγω παρελθοντικών καταστάσεων, κάποια πολυ΄αυστηρά πραγματάκια που έμαθες από το σπίτι και μέσα από τις εμπειρίες σου και που ίσως είναι λίγο \"απόλυτα\" και \"ενοχικά\" να έχουν γενικευτεί και να σε καθοδηγούν. Ίσως αυτά τα πραγματάκια-γενικεύσεις να πρέπει να εξερευνήσεις και να προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις με ένα θεραπευτή μσζί με τον τρόπο που αντιδράς στις εμμονές. 


Τώρα για ψύχωση δεν ξέρω κατερινάκι, αλλά κάποια είδη ΙΨΔ όπως η δυσμορφική συνήθως (τις μισές περιπτώσεις, δηλαδή πάρα πολλές) κάνουν και ψύχωση (που πάλι έχει να κάνει γύρω από την εξωτερική εμφάνιση) που \"φεύγει\" όταν αρχίζουν και μειώνονται οι εμμονές και το άγχος προς αυτές. Δεν έχει νόημα να σκέφτεσαι για ταμπέλες \"νεύρωση\" η \"ψύχωση\" κλπ. δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον αυτά γιατί τις πιο πολλές φορές τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο \"μικτά\". Π.χ. στην δυσμορφική-που είναι \"νεύρωση\"-όπως είπα ψυχωσικά συμπτώματα είναι πάρα πολύ συχνά. Οπότε τα πράγματα ποτέ δεν είναι απλά! Αλλά συνήθως έχουν κοινά \"μοτίβα\" από πίσω και \"συνήθειες\" που τα τροφοδοτούν. Άμα αλλάξουν (με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία) δεν θα νιώθεις πια άσχημα.



Απλά την γνώμη μου λέω ε! Δεν κάνω διαγνώσεις και για οτιδήποτε επίσημο πρέπει να πας σε κάποιο ειδικό! (Αυτό το λέω και στους mods για να μην με κοκκινίσουν! Μην με κοκκινίσετε ρε! :P)

----------


## katerinaki

Πετραν ευχαριστω πολυ! Θα περιμενω μεχρι το σεπτεμβριο γιατι ειμαι εκτος αθηνων κ μετα θα ψαξω για γνωσιακο θεραπευτη!
Εχω ακουσει οτι στη αγγλια υπαρχουν ψυχοθεραπευτικες κλινικες συμπεριφοριακης κατευθυνσης λες να μπορω να απευθυνθω εκει?Νομιζω οτι ειναι αφαρμακες οι θεραπειες.Εχω αποφασισει να μη παρω αλλα αντιψυχωτικα η αντικαταθλιπτικα αν παραμεινω ετσι -η γραφικη του χωριου-εκτος βεβαια αν με βρει καμμια κρισαρα που τοτε θελοντας και μη θα μου δωσουνε το θαυματουργο αλοπεριντιν.
Εξ αλλου η κατασταση μου εδω κ 4 χρονια ειτε με φαρμακα ειτε χωρις δεν παρουσιαζει επιδεινωση ,ισως ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα,και δεν φοβαμαι αυτο το κλασικο -να μη μενει χωρις φαρμακα -θα γινει χειροτερα-.Οσο χειροτερα και να γινω θα με επαναφερουν -υπαρχουν τοσο δυνατα φαρμακα -εμενα δεν θα μπορεσουν να καλουπωσουν?
Ολοι με συγκρινουν με παλια-πως ειμουν δηλ οταν επερνα ναρκωτικα κ δεν το ξερανε!Απιστευτη ,ταλαντουχα,(θατρο,μουσικη, ωγραφικη) εξυπνη ,κοινωνικη,χωρις κανενα κομπλεξ και εγω μεσα μου εκλαιγα με την μοναξια μου για τις ρηχες σχεσεις κ για τη προσποιηση που εισεπρατα κ καταλαβαινα απο ολους!Τωρα η με λυπουνται η χαιρονται με αυτο που τους δειχνω κ εγω ειμαι καλυτερα με τις τελετες μου κ τη μοναξια μου κ τη φαντασια μου.Τιμωρω τον εαυτο μου και τους γυρω μου γιατι το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι η επιφανεια -να φαινονται ολα καλα!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> Πετραν ευχαριστω πολυ! Θα περιμενω μεχρι το σεπτεμβριο γιατι ειμαι εκτος αθηνων κ μετα θα ψαξω για γνωσιακο θεραπευτη!
> Εχω ακουσει οτι στη αγγλια υπαρχουν ψυχοθεραπευτικες κλινικες συμπεριφοριακης κατευθυνσης λες να μπορω να απευθυνθω εκει?Νομιζω οτι ειναι αφαρμακες οι θεραπειες.Εχω αποφασισει να μη παρω αλλα αντιψυχωτικα η αντικαταθλιπτικα αν παραμεινω ετσι -η γραφικη του χωριου-εκτος βεβαια αν με βρει καμμια κρισαρα που τοτε θελοντας και μη θα μου δωσουνε το θαυματουργο αλοπεριντιν.
> Εξ αλλου η κατασταση μου εδω κ 4 χρονια ειτε με φαρμακα ειτε χωρις δεν παρουσιαζει επιδεινωση ,ισως ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα,και δεν φοβαμαι αυτο το κλασικο -να μη μενει χωρις φαρμακα -θα γινει χειροτερα-.Οσο χειροτερα και να γινω θα με επαναφερουν -υπαρχουν τοσο δυνατα φαρμακα -εμενα δεν θα μπορεσουν να καλουπωσουν?
> Ολοι με συγκρινουν με παλια-πως ειμουν δηλ οταν επερνα ναρκωτικα κ δεν το ξερανε!Απιστευτη ,ταλαντουχα,(θατρο,μουσικη, ωγραφικη) εξυπνη ,κοινωνικη,χωρις κανενα κομπλεξ και εγω μεσα μου εκλαιγα με την μοναξια μου για τις ρηχες σχεσεις κ για τη προσποιηση που εισεπρατα κ καταλαβαινα απο ολους!Τωρα η με λυπουνται η χαιρονται με αυτο που τους δειχνω κ εγω ειμαι καλυτερα με τις τελετες μου κ τη μοναξια μου κ τη φαντασια μου.Τιμωρω τον εαυτο μου και τους γυρω μου γιατι το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι η επιφανεια -να φαινονται ολα καλα!




Γεια σου Κατερινάκι. Αυτό που λες είναι πολύ καλή λύση, να βρεις δηλαδή μια κλινική στην Αγγλία εξειδικευμένη για άγχος, ΙΨΔ κλπ. για να κάνεις μια πιο έντονη και ελεγχόμενη θεραπεία. Νομίζω ότι αυτό το πρόβλημα-λόγω της φύσης του- να μοιάζει αρκετά με ένα πρόβλημα εθισμού/ναρκωτικών οπότε και να θέλει μια πιο καθημερινή, σαν-αποκατάσταση θεραπεία. Αλλά και έναν πολύ έμπειρο θεραπευτή να βρεις που να ξέρει ακριβώς τι να κάνει για δυσμορφικού-τύπου ΙΨΔ (γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν την ξέρουν την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα και δεν ξέρουν πως να την χειριστούν θεραπευτικά, όπως και γενικότερα τους ψυχαναγκασμούς) θα μπορέσεις νομίζω (μαζί με την δική σου μεγάλη προσπάθεια φυσικά) να βγεις από αυτό εντελώς. Άλλωστε σε αυτές τις θεραπείες μαθαίνεις σιγά σιγά και πως να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία στον εαυτό σου, οπότε αν ακολουθείς τις συμβουλές του θεραπευτή θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις την δουλειά αυτή και μόνη σου καθημερινά. Απλά σε μια κλινική είναι ακόμη πιο πολύ \"δομημένα\" και ελεγχόμενα τα πράγματα. Όπως εσύ νομίζεις! 


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πρόγραμμα αυτών των κλινικών είναι πάντα βασισμένο σε ΓΣΘ και σχετικές με-ΓΣΘ- τύπου θεραπείες που δίνονται μαζί με σχέτικες υποστηρικτικές τεχνικές και δραστηριότητες. Νομίζω ότι φάρμακα μπορεί να δοθούν-κυρίως αντικαταθλιπτικά SSRI- για να διευκολύνουν ίσως κάπως την όλη κατάσταση αλλά δεν ξέρω το κατα πόσο είναι απαραίτητο να τα πάρεις. Πάντως, είτε με-η χωρίς αντικαταθλιπτικά, ο βασικός στόχος αυτών των κλινικών είναι να θεραπευτείς με το ψυχοθεραπευτικό τους πρόγραμμα- τα φάρμακα χρησιμοποιούνται απλά σαν ακόμα ένα έξτρα υποστηρικτικό πλαίσιο.


Από αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω τις ευαισθησίες σου κατερινάκι, όμως εισπράτω ότι ορίζεις πολύ τον εαυτό σου σε συνάρτηση με τους άλλους. Βέβαια αυτό είναι εν μέρη φυσιολογικό, όλοι οι άνθρωποι κατά την ανάπτυξη τους κυρίως και τα πρώτα χρόνια της ενήλικης ζωής του προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν την ταυτότητα τους σε σχέση πάντα με τον κοινωνικό περίγυρο. Όμως νομίζω ότι αυτή η διαδικασία μπορεί να γίνει παθολογική όταν \"μεγενθύνουμε\" ορισμένα πράγματα και ίσως κάνουμε αυστηρές \"γενικεύσεις\" και \"κανόνες\" στο μυαλό μας . Δεν χρειάζεται να μας εκτιμήσουν οι άλλοι για να είμαστε καλά. Ούτε και χρειάζεται να βρίσκουμε μόνο αυτά που εμείς θεωρούμε καλά στους άλλους. Στον κόσμο υπάρχει μια μεγάλη ποικιλία από χαρακήρες και ο μόνος τρόπος να πορευτούμε, είναι να αγαπήσουμε πρώτα από όλα εμείς τον εαυτό μας, όπως ακριβώς αυτός είναι όπως ακριβώς και να δεχθούμε \"την ποικιλία των άλλων\" όπως αυτοί είναι. Αν καταφέρεις να το κάνεςι αυτό, δεν θα έχεις ανάγκη να \"προσποιείσαι\" κάποια συμπεριφορά, γιατί δεν θα σε νοιάζει να δείξεις η να αποδείξεις τίποτα σε κανένα. Αλλά ούτε και να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου σαν κάτι το \"τέλειο\" που δεν υπάρχει στους άλλους, ίσως επειδή κάπως πιο καταναγκαστικά να θέλεις να επιβεβαιώνεις την \"τελειότητα\" η την \"ολοκλήρωση\" που νιώθεις να θέλει ο εαυτός σου. Ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσουμε να γίνουμε τέλειοι!



Σκοπός είναι να αποδεχθείς τον εαυτό σου όπως ακριβώς είναι, να τον αγαπήσεις έτσι όπως έχει. Όταν γίνει αυτό, οι άλλοι δεν θα χρειάζονται για να υπάρχεις εσύ, θα υπάρχεις εσύ αυτούσια. Δεν θα πρέπει να είμαστε οι προεκτάσεις των άλλων αλλά οι άλλοι να είναι προεκτάσεις δικές μας.

Γι αυτό, όταν ίσως σου έρθει μια σκέψη που να σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι για το \"πως είσαι\", πρώτα από όλα απάντησε της ότι \"είσαι απλά το μυαλό μου και όχι η απόλυτη αλήθεια\" και μετά πες \"ότι ναι, μπορεί να είμαι και άχημη και ατάλαντη και κακιά, αλλά γιατί να με νιάζει τόσο πολύ? Είμαι αυτή που είμαι και θα πρέπει να ζω και να απολαμβάνω την ζωή όπως είμαι\". Ίσως, λόγω της οικογένειας σου και των διάφορων εμπειριών σου που είχες μέχρι τώρα, να έχεις κάνει κάποιες πιο \"σκληροπυρηνικές παραδοχές\" και \"κανόνες\" για το ότι \"πρέπει να είμαστε πάντα έτσι\" (π.χ. \"όμορφοι\", \"ταλαντούχοι\", \"καλοί\") και ποτέ να μην είμαστε αλλιώς (π.χ. \"κακοί\"). Αλήθεια τι θα γίνει \"άμα δεν είσαι τόσο όμορφη\"? Και τι θα γίνει \"αν δεν είσαι πάντα καλή\"? Δεν υπάρχει ο απόλυτα όμορφος άνθρωπος (και ακόμα και οι πιο όμορφοι-που ποτέ δεν είναι τέλειοι- θα ασχημήνουν κάποτε λόγω γήρας. Όλοι θα ασχημήνουμε κάποτε) και δεν υπάρχει ο απόλυτα \"καλός\" άνθρωπος. Ακόμα και οι διάφοροι \"άγιοι μεσσίες\" των θρησκειών έκαναν \"αμαρτήματα\" και κάποια \"κακά\" πράγματα. Κανείς δεν είναι απόλυτα \"βαθύς\" (αν και οι έννοιες του \"βάθους\" και του \"ρηχού\" είναι πολύ αφηρημένες και σχετικές). Ακόμα και οι μεγαλύτεροι φιλόσοφοι κάναν \"ρηχά\" πράγματα. Δώσε στον εαυτό σου τον χώρο και την ελευθερία να είναι \"άσχημη\", \"κακιά\", \"ρηχή\". Απόλαυσε την πιθανή μετριότητα και αγάπησε την αβεβαιότητα! Αυτοί είμαστε εμείς οι άνθρωποι.

Το ίδιο το μυαλό σου ίσως να έχει μπει σε μια διαδικασία να κριτικάρει εσένα και αυτά που σκέφτεσαι. ΜΗΝ σε αγγίζει η κριτική του, γιατί ακόμα και το μυαλό σου μπορεί να στρέφεται εναντίον σου. Πήγαινε και κοιτάξου στον καθρέφτη ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ σου, με την όλοδική σου βούληση, χωρίς να έχει υπάρξει σκέψη που να σε πιέσει πιο πριν να πας, και πες \"αυτή είμαι, είμαι έτσι όπως είμαι, μπορεί να είμαι πανάσχημη, μπάζο, μπορεί να είμαι και κακιά, μπορεί να είμαι ρηχή αλλά σε αγαπάω. Θέλω να ζήσω.\"

----------


## Χάιντι

Να κάνετε έναν έρανο να με πάτε και μένα στην Αγγλία για ένα γενικό ρεκτιφιέ (έτσι δεν λεγεται).

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Να κάνετε έναν έρανο να με πάτε και μένα στην Αγγλία για ένα γενικό ρεκτιφιέ (έτσι δεν λεγεται).




Ναι λολ. 

Θέλω να πάω και εγώ να κάνω πρακτική. Λες να τύχει να είμαι ο ψυχολόγος σου!?

Αλλά που ξέρεις, μπορεί να με νοσηλεύσουν κιόλας

----------


## Χάιντι

Πετραν

το πεπρωμένο φυγείν αδύνατον!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Πετραν
> 
> το πεπρωμένο φυγείν αδύνατον!




Έτσι φαίνεται!!!





(Κλαψ) :P

----------


## Χάιντι

Μην ανυσηχείς
ξέρεις εγώ δυστυχώς ως χαρακτήρας είμαι σαν την μελισούλα από λουλούδι σε λουλούδι πάω
10- 20 ήταν οι πλατωνικοί μου ενθουσιασμοί - έρωτες τόσοι περίπου
φυσικά εσύ δεν ανήκεις σε αυτούς


Κάνω διευκρινεινήσεις για να αποφευχθούν οι παρεξηγήσεις:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> από λουλούδι σε λουλούδι πάω



σε κρινο να μην κατσεις και απο κει και περα,
ολος ο κηπος δικος σου.

:P:P:P

----------


## krino

πλατωνικα δεν γινεται δουλεια....

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> Ολοι με συγκρινουν με παλια-πως ειμουν δηλ οταν επερνα ναρκωτικα κ δεν το ξερανε!Απιστευτη ,ταλαντουχα,(θατρο,μουσικη, ωγραφικη) εξυπνη ,κοινωνικη,χωρις κανενα κομπλεξ και εγω μεσα μου εκλαιγα με την μοναξια μου για τις ρηχες σχεσεις κ για τη προσποιηση που εισεπρατα κ καταλαβαινα απο ολους!Τωρα η με λυπουνται η χαιρονται με αυτο που τους δειχνω κ εγω ειμαι καλυτερα με τις τελετες μου κ τη μοναξια μου κ τη φαντασια μου.Τιμωρω τον εαυτο μου και τους γυρω μου γιατι το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι η επιφανεια -να φαινονται ολα καλα!


Μην υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου για μια άσχημη περίοδος. Η αισιοδοξία φεύγει και έρχεται σε όλους... σε συμπαθώ και δεν θέλω να μου χαλιέσαι. Αυτά :)

----------


## Lou!

κρίνο το περνώ γράφεται με \"ε\". δε βάζεις που δε βάζεις τόνους, γραφεις κ ανορθόγραφα! :P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> κρίνο το περνώ γράφεται με \"ε\". δε βάζεις που δε βάζεις τόνους, γραφεις κ ανορθόγραφα! :P


μα δεν ειναι περνω, ειναι παιρνω....

:P :P


σου αρεσε η υπογραφη μου?

----------


## Lou!

χαχαχαχα (αυτογελαω)!

είδες, πήγα να κάνω την έξυπνη κ από τη μύτη μου πιάστηκα! :P

μάστα, δλδ ο τύπος παίρνει ψαρια από το παραθύρι!!

αν μ αρεσε?

*χρούτσου χρούτσου ξύνει το κεφάλι σκεφτική με intellectuel υφάκι (αυτό είναι πετρανια επιρροή)

...λίγο ...πονηρό μου φάνηκε! ;)

χαίρομαι πάντως που δεν παραξηγεις! :D

----------


## keep_walking

> καλησπέρα,
> ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί κάποιος να πεί ψέματα στον εαυτό του για τα μειονεκτήματά του...αυτά που δεν του αρέσουν να μην τα δεχέται και να πείθει τον εαυτό του οτι δεν υπάρχουν...
> π.χ. να φοβάται και να λέει \"δεν φοβάμαι\" παρόλο που βλέπει το φόβο συνέχεια μπροστά του ή να είναι εύσωμος και να λέει οτι είναι στυλάκι ή να μην δέχεται οτι κάνει πρόστυχες και βίαιες σκέψεις επειδή λερώνουν την εικόνα του καλού που θέλει να έχει.Ή να αρνείται ακόμα και τα πολύ εμφανή πράγματα όπως οτι ο τοίχος είναι βρώμικος επειδή τον αγχώνει...
> Αυτή η τακτική-δλδ να λέει συνεχώς ψέματα στον εαυτό του- μπορεί να γίνεται εντελώς συνειδητά ή να γίνεται εν μέρει ασυνείδητα? Μπορεί δλδ να επιλέξει αν θα πεί ψέματα ή όχι? Τη μία μέρα ας πούμε να λέει ψέματα και την άλλη να λέει αλήθεια?
> Ευχαριστώ


Χμ ο φοβος ειναι ενα απο τα κυρια χαρακτηριστικα και συναισθηματα.

Αλλα ειναι και στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα.

Πχ ενας εσωστρεφης μπορεις να πεις οτι φοβαται τις κοινωνικες επαφες?
Ενας εξωστρεφης μπορεις να πεις οτι φοβαται την μοναξια ας πουμε?

Ενας παρανοϊκος μπορεις να πεις οτι φοβαται τις ιδιες του τις σκεψεις?

Ολοι λενε ψεμματα στον εαυτο τους και καλο ειναι να ειναι πετυχημενα τα ψεμματα ωστε να οδηγουν στην ευτυχια...γιατι αυτος δεν ειναι ο σκοπος?

Περαστικοι δεν ειμαστε απο την ζωη?

Χμ ουτε αυτο ειναι απολυτα σωστο μαλλον να αγαπας αυτο που εισαι και να ζεις την ζωη σου και να προσπαθεις για το καλυτερο για σενα και για αυτους που αγαπας...καπως ετσι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> χαχαχαχα (αυτογελαω)!
> 
> ...λίγο ...πονηρό μου φάνηκε! ;)
> 
> χαίρομαι πάντως που δεν παραξηγεις! :D



εεεεεεεεεελα ρε τι πονηρο,
καθολου σε πληροφορω,
οχι να μου το δειξεις κιολας.


Εγω το σκεφτομουν ωρες......

Καμια παρεξηγηση φυσικα.



ΥΓ....... γραφω συλλογη τωρα για το φιλο μου τον αριστο.....

----------


## keep_walking

> Αριστο φιλαρακο μου, απο καιρο σε καιρο σε θυμαμαι, και θελω να σου αφιερωσω ενα ποιημα που εγραψα απο τα βαθη της ψυχης μου για σενα,
> Σε φιλω.
> 
> 
> Απο το παραθυρι σου παιρνω και τηγανιζω ψαρια και την παιζω....
> παιζω την κιθαρα μου και ειμαι ετοιμος να χυσω,
> να χυσω ενα βαρελι δακρυα για να σε λησμονησω.



Προς τι η αισχροτητα αυτη?
Μισεις καποιον Αριστο?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αριστο φιλαρακο μου, απο καιρο σε καιρο σε θυμαμαι, και θελω να σου αφιερωσω ενα ποιημα που εγραψα απο τα βαθη της ψυχης μου για σενα,
> Σε φιλω.
> 
> 
> ...



ε?
γιατι αισχροτητα?


οχι ρε ενας κολλητος μου ειναι....
τι σου μπηκε παλι στο κεφαλι?

----------


## keep_walking

> ε?
> γιατι αισχροτητα?
> 
> 
> οχι ρε ενας κολλητος μου ειναι....
> τι σου μπηκε παλι στο κεφαλι?



Γραφεις προστυχα ποιηματακια στο φορουμ για καποιο Αριστο και ρωτας τι μου μπηκε εμενα στο κεφαλι?

αχαχαχαχαχαχχαχχ

----------


## Lou!

λοιπον το πονηρο....


ε... κοιτα εκφρασεις οπως την παιζω κ να χυσω, με παραπεμπουνε (αυτο που λενε στα αγγλικα, το connotation αυτων των εκφρασεων, η το context) σε κατι ολιγον πονηρο! :D

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Αριστο φιλαρακο μου, απο καιρο σε καιρο σε θυμαμαι, και θελω να σου αφιερωσω ενα ποιημα που εγραψα απο τα βαθη της ψυχης μου για σενα,
> Σε φιλω.
> 
> 
> Απο το παραθυρι σου παιρνω και τηγανιζω ψαρια και την παιζω....
> παιζω την κιθαρα μου και ειμαι ετοιμος να χυσω,
> να χυσω ενα βαρελι δακρυα για να σε λησμονησω.


:D:D

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ε?
> γιατι αισχροτητα?
> 
> 
> ...



προστυχο ειναι το μυαλο σου,
οριστε μας!!!!!!!!!

αμεσως το ποταπο μυαλο σου πηγε εκει.....
τεσπα δεν ηθελα να το πω,
αλλα ο αριστος ειναι ενας τυπος που ειχαμε κανει μαζι φανταροι και με εχει σημαδεψει αρκετα στην ζωη μου.

Δηλαδη πρεπει να σου πω και τι εχω κανει στη ζωη μου, οταν ημουν στρατο?
Απλα βρεθηκαμε αυτες τις ημερες και τον ειδα και μου ηρθαν οι παλιες καλες στιγμες....
Ομορφος αντρας, εχει αφησει μαλλι μεχρι τους ωμους αλλα το εβαψε χαλια....
Εχει και λιγο μουστακι μια ιδεα....

Ασε με σε παρακαλω, αυτες ειναι προσωπικες μου παλιες μου αναμνησεις, μην τα σκαλιζεις πονεμενη ιστορια.....
Ειναι κατι που καιρο με βασανιζει.....

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αστο μην το παιδευεις γιατι θα μου φυγουν τουφες απο τα μαλλια λολ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> λοιπον το πονηρο....
> 
> 
> ε... κοιτα εκφρασεις οπως την παιζω κ να χυσω, με παραπεμπουνε (αυτο που λενε στα αγγλικα, το connotation αυτων των εκφρασεων, η το context) σε κατι ολιγον πονηρο! :D



τωρα απομονώνεις λεξεις,
και χανεις το ποιημα.....
Ενα εργο δεν μπορεις να το δεις ετσι,
παρα μονο συνολικα.

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕε τωρα αμα εισαι ατεχνη τι να σου πω κιολας....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



χμμμμ δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα.....

----------


## whitecandle

Χαχαχ καλέ τι συζήτηση πιάσατε πάλι εδώ; Κρίνο θα σε κυνηγάμε να σε μαζέψουμε :P, μην λες βλακείες

----------


## krino

εχετε εδω συνδρομο καταδιωξης αυτο ξερω να πω....
μην εκφρασει καποιος τον εσωτερικο του κοσμο....

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εχετε εδω συνδρομο καταδιωξης αυτο ξερω να πω....
> μην εκφρασει καποιος τον εσωτερικο του κοσμο....



Μάλλον τι έκανες; Ένα τραγουδάκι είπες

Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο αισχρά τραγούδια τα οποία ερμηνεύονται από σημαντικούς καλλιτέχνες

----------


## krino

πες τα βρε τζανετουλα....

:(

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> Μάλλον τι έκανες; Ένα τραγουδάκι είπες
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο αισχρά τραγούδια τα οποία ερμηνεύονται από σημαντικούς καλλιτέχνες


Πιο αισχρά από αυτό;;;




χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/8909/zazay.png

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> Μάλλον τι έκανες; Ένα τραγουδάκι είπες
> 
> ...



ξεκολα δεν ειναι αισχρο ειπαμε,
αισχρο ειναι το μυαλο σου και οι υποθεσεις που κανεις.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ξεκολα δεν ειναι αισχρο ειπαμε,
> αισχρο ειναι το μυαλο σου και οι υποθεσεις που κανεις.


Οκ, το παίζω, χύνω ψιτ δεν είναι αισχρό ιδέα μου είναι

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Demetr_
> ναι βρίσκω αιτίες που τον αγαπάω όπως οτι συμφωνώ με αυτά που λέει ή γι αυτά που μου έχει δώσει...
> και οτι τον μισώ επειδή ταλαιπωρούμαι τόσα χρόνια ή επειδή αυτά που λέει μου φαίνονται περιοριστικά.
> αλλά σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι προτιμώ τα καλά αντί των κακών... σαν να μην θέλω να νιώθω τα κακά για το θεό ή και γενικότερα...Μπορεί να νιώθω τεράστιες ενοχές που έχω και τα \"κακά\" και να θέλω να τα πετάξω...
> 
> αλλά το \"γκρί\" συναίσθημα δεν το καταλαβαίνω...


γιατί τα ορίζεις όλα με βάση το θεό?

επίσης αν νιώθεις περιορισμένος, τότε δεν μισείς το θεό σου, αλλά την θρησκεία και τους κανόνες που έχουν θέσει άνθρωποι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ξεκολα δεν ειναι αισχρο ειπαμε,
> αισχρο ειναι το μυαλο σου και οι υποθεσεις που κανεις.
> 
> ...



οταν απομονωνεις τις λεξεις ολα γινονται αισχρα.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οταν απομονωνεις τις λεξεις ολα γινονται αισχρα.


Καλά δούλευέ μας μες στα μάτια μας τώρα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> οταν απομονωνεις τις λεξεις ολα γινονται αισχρα.
> 
> 
> Καλά δούλευέ μας μες στα μάτια μας τώρα.



μπορω και αλλου αμα θες.....
;)

----------


## γιώτα2

Η διαφορά μεταξύ ιδιοφυϊας και ηλιθιότητας
είναι ότι η ιδιοφυϊα έχει και τα όριά της (Einstein)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μπορω και αλλου αμα θες.....
> ;)


Που αλλού κρίνε;

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> Η διαφορά μεταξύ ιδιοφυϊας και ηλιθιότητας
> είναι ότι η ιδιοφυϊα έχει και τα όριά της (Einstein)



και 


Μόνο δύο πράγματα είναι άπειρα, το σύμπαν και η ανθρώπινη βλακεία, και ως προς το σύμπαν διατηρώ κάποιες αμφιβολίες Αϊνστάιν

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> μπορω και αλλου αμα θες.....
> ;)
> 
> ...




πες μου προτιμας.....

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> πες μου προτιμας.....


Δεν προτιμάω να καταλάβω θέλω. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα μείνω με την απορία.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> πες μου προτιμας.....
> 
> 
> Δεν προτιμάω να καταλάβω θέλω. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα μείνω με την απορία.



δεν εξυπηρετω τετοια θεματα,
μονο αναγκες ικανοποιω.....

;)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> δεν εξυπηρετω τετοια θεματα,
> μονο αναγκες ικανοποιω.....
> 
> ;)


Αχα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> δεν εξυπηρετω τετοια θεματα,
> μονο αναγκες ικανοποιω.....
> 
> ...



ετσι να χαλαρωσεις λιγο,

:P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ετσι να χαλαρωσεις λιγο,
> 
> :P


Ξανά αχα :O :P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ετσι να χαλαρωσεις λιγο,
> 
> :P
> ...




τοτε ξαναχαλαρωσε,
:P:P:P:P

----------


## γιώτα2

αν ρίξεις παγωμένο νερό στο κεφάλι ίσως σε βοηθήσει........λόξυγγα θα έχει ο Αρίστος.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> 
> 
> λόξυγγα θα έχει ο Αρίστος.



λες?
με ανησυχεις......
πιστεψε οτι αυτη την στιγμη, η σκεψη μου ειναι κοντα του......
και οτι ο κρυφος μου καημος ειναι να του χτυπαω την πλατουλα να του περασει ο λοξυγγας....
Εχουμε περασει πολλα τα δυο μας, και οταν ποναει αυτος, ποναω και εγω.
Καποια μερα ισως ανοιξω ενα θεμα με το τι περασαμε οι δυο μας....
Τεσπα αυτα ειναι πα΄λιες ιστοριες.


Εσυ τι αλλα?
πως τα περνας?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> τοτε ξαναχαλαρωσε,
> :P:P:P:P


Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα άλλο, με έχεις αφήσει άφωνη :)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> τοτε ξαναχαλαρωσε,
> :P:P:P:P
> ...




οταν εννοεις αφωνη, κανεις ααααααα??

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα άλλο, με έχεις αφήσει άφωνη :)




οταν εννοεις αφωνη, κανει ααααααα?? [/quote]
Ναι, απλά επειδή είναι νύχτα δεν κάνει :P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα άλλο, με έχεις αφήσει άφωνη :)
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι, απλά επειδή είναι νύχτα δεν κάνει :P [/quote]


ετσι,
τωρα εισαι λογικη....
κρατα το στομα κλειστο καλου κακου,
μην εχουμε περιεργα φαινομενα
;)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> ετσι,
> τωρα εισαι λογικη....
> κρατα το στομα κλειστο καλου κακου,
> μην εχουμε περιεργα φαινομενα
> ;)


Λολ, lightbluepath vs krino, ποιός θα γράψει τελευταίος :P Αχαχα το υπόσχομαι, δεν θα ξαναγράψω (σήμερα σ\'αυτό το θέμα), ανέβηκαν πολύ τα ποστ μου. :):)

----------


## krino

Lets goooooooooooooooo

----------


## Lou!

τελικά γι αυτό το κάνετε, ε?

για να έχετε καλο ranking στη λίστα με τα posting freaks! ;)

nikoooo το αστεράκι μου! (πέρασα τα 500)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> τελικά γι αυτό το κάνετε, ε?
> 
> για να έχετε καλο ranking στη λίστα με τα posting freaks! ;)
> 
> nikoooo το αστεράκι μου! (πέρασα τα 500)


Όχι, τελείως λάθος. Εγώ θέλω όσα λιγότερα ποστ γίνεται πλέον, για να πάνε ομαλά όχι να ανεβαίνουν κατακόρυφα. Και επιπλέον με τον κρίνο δεν αφήνουμε τίποτα να πέσει κάτω, γι\'αυτό το είπα. Είπα δεν θα ξαναγράψω αλλά εννοούσα στον κρίνο :P

----------


## Lou!

εννοείται ότι έκανα πλάκα, lbp! :)

----------


## γιώτα2

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






όλα καλά Κρίνο.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




αν οντως ειναι ετσι,
χαιρομαι για σενα.
;)

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> εννοείται ότι έκανα πλάκα, lbp! :)


:P

----------


## PETRAN

Το κατερινάκι που πήγε? Μετά από όλα αυτά λέτε να θεραπεύτηκε?

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Το κατερινάκι που πήγε? Μετά από όλα αυτά λέτε να θεραπεύτηκε?



Xalia eimai!Δεν με αντεχουν αλλο!Δεν μιλαω σε κανενα ,ξοδευω πολλα λεφτα,τους κανω ρεζιλι(τους γονεις μου) μπορει κ να ζητησουν εισαγγελικη εντολη να με πανε σε κλινικη για να παρω φαρμακα!Αν το κανουν αυτο δεν θα γινω ποτε καλα ,θα μεινω ετσι χαζο μια ζωη να με βλεπουν να με χαιρονται!
Καληνυχτα!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Το κατερινάκι που πήγε? Μετά από όλα αυτά λέτε να θεραπεύτηκε?
> 
> 
> ...



Ρε katerinaki, λολ, χαλάρωσε και εσύ λίγο γιατί κάνεις τόσο σαματά. Αντί να μαλλώνεις με τους γονείς φτιάξε κανα πιο \"δημιουργικό\" σχέδιο να ανοίξεις τα φτεράκια σου. Βρες κανα θεραπευτή μωρε τώρα δεν μπορείς? Μην είσαι αυτοκαταστροφική και εσύ, το καλό σου να θες!

----------

